# Espécies Invasoras



## MSantos (3 Fev 2015 às 16:26)

As invasões biológicas são um grande problema ambiental que põe em causa a biodiversidade, quem quiser contribuir para o mapeamento de todas as espécies invasoras em Portugal pode fazê-lo aqui:

http://invasoras.pt/


Fica também o tópico para toda a discussão sobre esta temática.


----------



## AJB (3 Fev 2015 às 16:33)

Bem lembrado e muito oportuno
sugeria uma leitura atenta das INUMERAS especies invasoras, indigenas tec que temos por cá e depois sim mapear...
a velha questão é o Eucalipto...ha quem considere invasora, outros são contra...enfim, é para todos os gostos!
Para mim é sem duvida invasora!


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2015 às 00:01)

A minha opinião sobre o eucalipto.

Em primeiro lugar o problema está felizmente confinado ao Litoral Norte e Centro. No Sul e no Interior a invasão pelo eucaliptal não tem a dimensão da invasão no Litoral Norte e na Beira Litoral.

No Minho e Douro Litoral há muita pequena propriedade e o eucalipto ocupou os terrenos não cultivados ou que não são utilizados para pastagens, e que no passado estavam ocupados com bosques de carvalhos e de castanheiros, como sugerem descrições do século XIX. Esses eucaliptos não me parece que façam parte de qualquer exploração florestal e estão digamos semi-abandonados. Conheço um caso recente de um monte nos arredores da Maia rodeado por um destes eucaliptais abandonados que se mexeu para que os proprietários removessem as árvores porque em caso de incêndio poderiam pôr em causa as moradias. Por baixo do eucaliptal havia imensos carvalhos jovens e alguns sobreiros, curiosamente os proprietários dos terrenos removeram os carvalhos e deixaram os sobreiros.

Portanto, penso que se  estes eucaliptais fossem removidos e ficassem apenas as verdadeiras explorações, e os terrenos agora ocupados pelo eucalipto fossem utilizados como pastagens ou para a produção de frutas, ou ainda para a reflorestação com carvalho-roble, a paisagem, o ambiente e a economia teriam muito a ganhar. No entanto, Lisboa, os autarcas e as populações não estão preparados para esta mudança.

Andei pela Galiza há tempos, pela província de Ourense, e a paisagem por lá praticamente não tem eucaliptais, mas os bosques de carvalho são enormes e o mosaico paisagístico é constituído por pastagens e carvalhais. Assim deveriam ser também o Minho e o Douro Litoral!

O Minho tem um grande potencial agrícola que está por aproveitar. Derrubem-se então todos os eucaliptos!


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2015 às 14:32)

Eu acho que isso depende muito das regiões, ainda há pouco tempo estive em Vieira do Minho, e vi muitos carvalhais. Em Vila Verde, também vi boas formações.

E quem visita o Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, verifica que no lado português, ainda existem bons carvalhais, enquanto no lado espanhol, não é isso que se passa. 

Perto de muitas vilas nortenhas, existem também ainda  muitas zonas baixas, com cursos de água e várias árvores autótones de boas dimensões.

Portanto, acho que isso é relativo (depende das regiões) e ainda que seja um problema real (o da eucaliptização desenfreada). Existem indícios da área de carvalhal estar a aumentar em Portugal (existe alguma regeneração da floresta autótone), mas devido ao abandono de terras e não a iniciativas levadas a cabo pelos produtores ou pelo municípios.

No fundo, concordo com a ideia de que a política em relação à gestão florestal em Portugal tem que mudar e é necessária mais floresta autótone e menos eucaliptos, mas também têm que haver alternativas económicas para os silvicultores/agricultores.

PS: Já fiz Lisboa-Lourdes (França) de automóvel, e posso dizer ao Frederico, que a zona mais extensa de floresta que vi, foi talvez em Portugal. Em Espanha só vi floresta assinalável perto de Burgos e depois já no país Basco (e Pirinéus). Eventualmente se tivesse ido pela parte mais Noroeste de Espanha, as coisas equilibravam-se um pouco, mas foi isto que testemunhei.


----------



## AJB (4 Fev 2015 às 14:57)

A questão do Eucalipto não é assim tão facil de resolver infelizmente! Vamos supor que tenho um terreno com eucaliptos no Entre Douro e Minho. Decido remove los para promover o crescimento do estrato arbustivo, que normalmente é dominado pelo carvalho-alvarinho! Até aqui tudo muito "pacifico"! O problema é na primeira época de crescimento pós-corte! O Eucalipto rebenta na sua base (ou toiça) e nascem várias varas. Estas passados 10 anos (no máximo) estão em periodo de corte novamente! Ora, o crescimento dos carvalhos que la existem será, na melhor das hipoteses, 1/3 dos eucaliptos (estou a ser otimista), logo estes serão "abafados" completamente! Onde entra, o Eucalipto só sai se retirarmos os cepos do solo e andarmos atentos a eventuais raizes que fiquem! É impossivel, economicamente, fazer isto à escala do Norte/Centro Litoral...convençam se que o Eucalipto jamais sairá das paisagens Portuguesas, e digo isto com mágoa!
Sou eng. florestal de profissão, mas sempre gostei mais da conservação da floresta que da produção! Para os meus colegas dedicados à exploração/produção florestal, falar de Eucalipto é falar de uma espécie notável em termos produtivo! Eu não tenho essa visão pois sempre estive mais ligado à conservação/defesa da floresta...mas confesso que nesta zona acabou, é explorar isto ao máximo, mas que se poupem as outras regiões que felizmente não tem, bem como alguns sistemas montanhosos...


----------



## frederico (5 Fev 2015 às 04:50)

O problema do eucalipto é acima de tudo um problema de ausência de Ordenamento e de distribuição da propriedade. Problema esse que já era reconhecido pelo Estado Novo!

Belém eu também já vi essas formações de carvalhos, em Vila Verde, Póvoa do Lanhoso, na estrada de Fafe para Celorico de Basto, de Celorico de Basto ate Montalegre... Mas estão sempre debaixo de ameaça, pois o carvalho-alvarinho não está protegido pela lei, como o sobreiro, e isso faz muita diferença. Já agora, experimenta a estrada da Portela do Homem até Ourense, verás excelentes carvalhais.

Voltando ao problema da propriedade. Em Portugal existe um problema absurdo com as heranças, em primeiro lugar há famílias que chegam a estar décadas para dividir bens, então as terras ficam abandonadas, depois da divisão vem a compartimentação mas como o mercado fundiário não é dinâmico e os preços estão distorcidos fica a pequena propriedade, cuja exploração agro-pecuária não é rentável! Então muitos destes «quadradinhos» foram ocupados pelo eucalipto, ou porque estão abandonados ou porque o eucalipto dá um rendimentozinho de dez em dez anos sem qualquer esforço.

Ora uma coisa são as grandes explorações dde eucalipto, outra são estas pequenas culturas de eucalipto, que não interessam nada à economia do país! Haveria uma maior criação de emprego com mais criação de gado bovino para produção de carne, nós deveríamos importar menos carne... haveria mais emprego para veterinários, engenheiros zootécnicos, criadores... o Minho também poderia produzir mais fruta, o que daria algum emprego sazonal, e haveria mais emprego para engenheiros agrícolas e agrónomos. E se houver um plano florestal para o roble dentro de algumas décadas a sua exploração madeireira pode ser sustentável, e a indústria do mobiliário empregaria mais gente e traria mais valor acrescentado, com a vantagem de estarmos a lidar com um produto que não teria muita concorrência internacional. É que países como a Índia e o Brasil, ao que parece, estão também a voltar-se para o eucalipto...

Enfim esta é a minha visão, e é também a visão de muitos ambientalistas. Compreendo que o eucalipto seja um mal necessário por razões económicas, mas o problema ambiental aqui no Norte está acima de tudo nas nesgas, nas pequenas propriedades semi-abandonadas com eucalipto, e não necessariamente nas grandes explorações industriais que ocorrem, por exemplo, no distrito de Aveiro.

EDIT.

O sobreiro está a morrer no Sul do país.

No Norte e Centro não há doença. O futuro da cortiça pode mesmo estar... nas regiões onde agora prolifera o eucalipto! Ou seja, nas Beiras, Trás-os-Montes e mesmo Douro Litoral e Minho...


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2015 às 23:14)

Depois do ano passada a vespa do castanheiro ter sido detectada no Minho agora está se a espalhar pela região que mais castanha produz em Portugal, o Nordeste Transmontano. 



> Depois de Valpaços e Bragança, a Vespa do Castanheiro foi detectada no Concelho de Vinhais. Uma árvore infestada com a praga que destrói os gomos e leva a perdas de produção foi descoberta no final da semana passada em Vilar Seco de Lomba.
> 
> A chegada ao concelho originou medidas da Câmara Municipal, que organizou um gabinete de acompanhamento do caso. Já a partir de hoje, técnicos da Arbórea, a Associação Agro-Florestal e Ambiental da Terra Fria Transmontana, em conjunto com as juntas de freguesia, vão inspecionar os soutos plantados durante o último ano, como explica o vice-presidente da autarquia de Vinhais, Luís Fernandes.



http://ondalivrefm.net/2015/05/06/a-vespa-ja-esta-em-vinhais/

Já não bastava o cancro do castanheiro (Cryphonectria parasitica) e a doença da tinta (Phytophthora cinnamomi) que há anos causam graves problemas na região, agora vem mais um problema...


----------



## james (9 Mai 2015 às 01:43)

AJB disse:


> A quse ão do Eucalipto não é assim tão facil de resolver infelizmente! Vamos supor que tenho um terreno com eucaliptos no Entre Douro e Minho. Decido remove los para promover o crescimento do estrato arbustivo, que normalmente é dominado pelo carvalho-alvarinho! Até aqui tudo muito "pacifico"! O problema é na primeira época de crescimento pós-corte! O Eucalipto rebenta na sua base (ou toiça) e nascem várias varas. Estas passados 10 anos (no máximo) estão em periodo de corte novamente! Ora, o crescimento dos carvalhos que la existem será, na melhor das hipoteses, 1/3 dos eucaliptos (estou a ser otimista), logo estes serão "abafados" completamente! Onde entra, o Eucalipto só sai se retirarmos os cepos do solo e andarmos atentos a eventuais raizes que fiquem! É impossivel, economicamente, fazer isto à escala do Norte/Centro Litoral...convençam se que o Eucalipto jamais sairá das paisagens Portuguesas, e digo isto com mágoa!
> Sou eng. florestal de profissão, mas sempre gostei mais da conservação da floresta que da produção! Para os meus colegas dedicados à exploração/produção florestal, falar de Eucalipto é falar de uma espécie notável em termos produtivo! Eu não tenho essa visão pois sempre estive mais ligado à conservação/defesa da floresta...mas confesso que nesta zona acabou, é explorar isto ao máximo, mas que se poupem as outras regiões que felizmente não tem, bem como alguns sistemas montanhosos...





O problema do eucalipto e que ele adaptou se extraordinariamente ao clima do Minho , CA cresce espontaneamente em todo o lado , e impossível erradicar por aqui uma arvore que gostou do nosso clima .

A solução passa por adaptar o eucalipto a região e isso não e impossível , aqui no Minho ha montes de exemplos , onde não se faz produção intensiva de eucaliptos, o mesmo esta integrado pacificamente com as outras especies .


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2015 às 17:13)

Ontem estive na Cantabria a realizar trabalho de campo e pude observar com grande surpresa qua aquela região está cheia de eucaliptos, é a região espanhola em que estive que vi mais eucaliptos, aliás parecia que estava no Minho tal é a similaridade da paisagem e a quantidade de eucaliptos, apenas quando se começa a subir a Cordilheira, desaparecem os eucaliptos e aparecem os carvalhos e as faias em grande numero.


----------



## AJB (19 Jun 2015 às 17:22)

Galiza (Centro-Sul), Cantábria e Asturias (e parte do País Basco) tem um problema de Eucaliptos sem duvida, mas nada que chegue ao que po cá temos...um clima mais rigoroso e altitudes menos "amigas" da espécie, tornam a sua expansão mais limitada!


----------



## james (19 Jun 2015 às 17:34)

Principalmente nos distritos do Porto, Aveiro e Coimbra , onde a floresta nativa( que era rica , devido a abundancia de agua ) foi quase totalmente arrasada devido a plantação de eucaliptos que cobrem serras e vales inteiros . Uma lastima !

No Minho , apesar de condições favoráveis a propagação do eucalipto , ainda se observam em muitos sítios largas faixas de vegetação auctotene . E em muitos outros , eucaliptos a conviver com outras especies . E uma coisa que eu tenho andado a observar , nas zonas com maior HR ao longo do ano , o eucalipto parece que tem mais dificuldades em impor - se a outras especies .


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2015 às 18:20)

AJB disse:


> Galiza (Centro-Sul), Cantábria e Asturias (e parte do País Basco) tem um problema de Eucaliptos sem duvida, mas nada que chegue ao que po cá temos...um clima mais rigoroso e altitudes menos "amigas" da espécie, tornam a sua expansão mais limitada!



Sim, nós temos um problema muito maior com os eucaliptos, mas desconhecia que no Norte de Espanha houvesse tantos (se calhar devia saber, sendo eu engenheiro florestal a trabalhar em Espanha). 

De facto o clima lá é mais frio o que limite o eucalipto à faixa litoral abaixo dos 300/400m, acima dessa altitude os Robles imperam, infelizmente no Minho a área com carvalhos é pequena, foi em grande parte substituída pelos eucaliptos.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Ago 2015 às 21:13)

*Universidade de Coimbra anuncia libertação de inseto contra planta invasora *

Investigadores de Coimbra obtiveram autorização para libertar o inseto que será o primeiro agente de controlo natural para conter a dispersão de "uma das piores plantas invasoras em Portugal", anunciou hoje a Universidade daquela cidade.

Ao fim de "mais de 12 anos de estudos, avaliações de risco e pedidos de autorização, passando o crivo de autoridades nacionais e europeias", investigadores de Coimbra obtiveram "autorização para a libertação do primeiro agente de controlo natural" para conter uma planta invasora em Portugal e "o terceiro na Europa", afirma a Universidade de Coimbra (UC), numa nota hoje divulgada.

"A espécie-alvo do inseto, cuja libertação foi agora autorizada, é a *acácia-de-espigas*, um arbusto/pequena árvore australiana, que é uma das piores invasoras no litoral português", sublinha a equipa de investigadores envolvidos neste processo, que é integrada por especialistas do Centro de Ecologia Funcional (CEF) da UC, coordenado por Helena Freitas, e da Escola Superior Agrária do Instituto Politécnico de Coimbra (IPC).

Além de ameaçar a biodiversidade nativa, esta invasora "altera o solo e a dinâmica do sistema dunar, diminui a produtividade em áreas florestais e acarreta custos elevados para o seu controlo".

A capacidade invasora desta planta está, "em larga medida, relacionada com a produção de uma grande quantidade de sementes, que se acumulam num banco de sementes muito numeroso, e que permanecem viáveis no solo durante muitos anos", explica Elizabete Marchante, investigadora do CEF.

A autorização agora obtida é "um passo de gigante numa Europa muito conservadora em relação ao controlo natural de plantas invasoras" e "abre portas para a utilização desta tecnologia no futuro, para o controlo de outras espécies de plantas invasoras", sustenta a investigadora da UC.

Este controlo natural, que consiste na libertação de um pequeno inseto australiano (Trichilogaster acaciaelongifoliae), "promove a formação de galhas (também conhecidas como bugalhos) nas gemas florais da acácia-de-espigas", impedindo a reprodução da invasora, explica Hélia Marchante, investigadora do CEF e do IPC, que trabalha com este inseto desde 2003.

Os especialistas realizaram testes em outras plantas (na África do Sul e em Portugal) e asseguram que "o inseto não afetará espécies não-alvo".

Este pequeno himenóptero, com dois/três milímetros, é "muito específico" e "precisa da acácia-de-espigas para completar o seu ciclo de vida".

Em Portugal, "foi testada uma lista de 40 plantas incluindo espécies nativas e espécies com interesse económico, e apenas se observou a formação de galhas em acácia-de-espigas, o que corrobora a grande especificidade deste organismo", realçam as investigadoras.

Com os últimos estudos, financiado pela Fundação para a Ciência e Tecnologia e comparticipado por fundos europeus, "prevê-se que as primeiras largadas de insetos" ocorram em outubro, tornando Portugal no segundo país da Europa (depois do Reino Unido) a autorizar a utilização de um agente de controlo natural para conter uma planta invasora.

Os métodos utilizados em Portugal para controlar acácia-de-espigas (controlo mecânico, por vezes, conjugado com controlo químico) têm-se revelado "ineficazes" e "muito dispendiosos", sobretudo porque "a germinação das sementes armazenadas no solo promove a rápida reinvasão das áreas intervencionadas".

O controlo natural é uma "importante ferramenta/tecnologia para a conservação da natureza", sendo "sustentável e amigo do ambiente, quando utilizados organismos bastante específicos, como é o caso deste inseto formador de galhas", conclui a UC.

RTP


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2015 às 03:14)

Vinha agora publicar essa noticia mas o DaniFR antecipou-se! 

Este tipo de controlo natural trás sempre riscos, pois a introdução de uma nova espécie ainda que bem intencionada pode transformar-se numa nova praga, embora acredite que neste caso os estudos realizados indicam que esta espécie de inseto é muito especifica, só conseguindo completar o seu ciclo de vida nesta espécie de acácia.


----------



## frederico (7 Ago 2015 às 19:36)

Outro grande problema é o das mimosas! São uma praga, deveria ser crime, deveria haver multas pesadas! Esta praga dentro de alguns anos trará prejuízos brutais e pouco se fala no assunto.


----------



## frederico (7 Ago 2015 às 19:37)

«Se eu mandasse» os proprietários deveriam ser responsáveis pela erradicação das invasoras, o Estado deveria publicar uma lista e quem não as erradicasse pagaria multa. Sem mão pesada o problema nunca terá solução. 

E o eucalipto tem de ser regulamentado de outra forma, este Governo cometeu um erro grave ao liberalizar esta cultura.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Ago 2015 às 21:16)

Uma espécie que tenho visto a crescer por vários lados aqui por volta de Braga é a (estive a procurar e acho que é esta) Ailanthus Altissima.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 02:01)

guimeixen disse:


> Uma espécie que tenho visto a crescer por vários lados aqui por volta de Braga é a (estive a procurar e acho que é esta) Ailanthus Altissima.



Chamam-lhe Árvore-do-céu, é bonita, claro, como o são em geral as invasoras que foram trazidas para a Europa por isso mesmo, a Acácia, o Chorão, etc. Beleza mais do que perversa.



> Devido ao seu crescimento rápido e alta tolerância a factores adversos como a pobreza do solo e a poluição, é considerada uma espécie invasora em regiões de clima temperado, nomeadamente na Europa e América do Norte.



https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Árvore-do-céu


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2015 às 16:08)

frederico disse:


> Outro grande problema é o das mimosas! São uma praga, deveria ser crime, deveria haver multas pesadas! Esta praga dentro de alguns anos trará prejuízos brutais e pouco se fala no assunto.



Em Portugal não há muito interesse politico em combater as invasões biológicas, não dá votos! 

E diria que algumas das piores invasoras nem são plantas, são animais como a perca-sol ou o lagostim-vermelho, são verdadeiramente nefastas e prejudicam muito a biodiversidade.


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2015 às 16:11)

guimeixen disse:


> Uma espécie que tenho visto a crescer por vários lados aqui por volta de Braga é a (estive a procurar e acho que é esta) Ailanthus Altissima.



O ailanto foi um espécie largamente plantada como fixadora de taludes pelas entidades responsáveis pela manutenção de estradas, por isso aparece frequente mente ao longo de estradas e a partir daí colonizou vastas áreas, infelizmente ocorre por todo o País.


----------



## frederico (10 Ago 2015 às 21:57)

As invasoras causarão graves prejuízos económicos no futuro. Se alguém tiver uma propriedade infestada e quiser plantas algo gastará tempo e dinheiro para erradicar a invasora. 

O eucalipto no longo prazo será um erro. Os BRICS vão destruir a nossa indústria da pasta de papel. 

Devemos retornar gradualmente aos produtos onde não temos concorrência e com mais valor acrescentado: cortiça, madeiras de carvalho, nogueira, castanheiro, cerejeira. Produção de castanha, maçã e cereja. 

O Estado deve acabar de vez com as heranças indivisas, criar benefícios fiscais que estimulem o mercado fundiário, taxar a 100% as mais valias imobiliárias. Metade do país no futuro terá de ser arrasado a «dinamite» e reconstruído. O modelo florestal tal como o urbano são altamente ineficientes.


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2015 às 12:52)

Esta manhã, uma vespa asiática mesmo aqui, à porta de casa.


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2015 às 17:58)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã, uma vespa asiática mesmo aqui, à porta de casa.



Não acho que seja uma vespa asiática Dan, parece-me mais uma vespa crabro (na foto está escrito cabro erradamente), podem ver aqui as diferenças:







Vespa de direita : Vespa asiática/velutina (invasora) 
Vespa da esquerda: Vespa crabro (nativa)


----------



## bluejay (4 Out 2015 às 19:05)

Sim, é mesmo uma crabro.


----------



## 1337 (6 Out 2015 às 15:31)

Não,não é. Pela escuridão do dorso é sem dúvida a asiática, vê-se bem pelas asas mais escuras também


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2015 às 16:22)

1337 disse:


> Não,não é. Pela escuridão do dorso é sem dúvida a asiática, vê-se bem pelas asas mais escuras também



Não sou entomologista mas o tom avermelhado na cabeça e na parte superior do abdómen revelam que dificilmente é uma vespa asiática, tal como as manchas negras em forma de gota presentes igualmente no abdómen. Além de que penso que a vespa asiática anda não chegou ao Nordeste do País.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Out 2015 às 17:31)

*Vespas asiáticas não dão descanso em Gaia*

Os sapadores de Gaia não têm mãos a medir no ataque à vespa asiática.

A espécie chegou a Portugal em 2011, mas só este ano, no concelho, os bombeiros já eliminaram mais de uma centena de ninhos.

Vídeo RTP


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2015 às 19:43)

Agora também estou mais inclinado para que fosse uma vespa crabo. Posso acrescentar tinha perto de 3cm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2015 às 17:32)

*Problema da vespa asiática adensa-se*

São cada vez mais os ninhos de vespa asiática por todo o país. De acordo com uma notícia avançada esta quarta-feira (14 de outubro) pelo jornal Público, o número de casos de vespa asiática reportados na cidade do Porto já chegou “perto dos 60”.

Segundo Manuel Sampaio Pimentel, vereador da Fiscalização e Proteção Civil do Porto, citado pelo jornal, já foram acionados “os instrumentos próprios” para combater a praga que deverá ter tido origem em França em 2012.

Recentemente, e como resultado do aumento do número de casos reportados de ninhos de vespa asiática, sobretudo na região Norte do país, a Câmara Municipal do Porto aprovou a atribuição de 30 mil euros à Associação de Apicultores do Norte de Portugal para dar resposta ao problema.

De acordo com o mesmo meio, sempre que é reportado um novo caso, os bombeiros do Porto deslocam-se ao local “por precaução”.

A Federação Nacional dos Apicultores de Portugal (FNAP) tem vindo a reclamar a classificação da vespa asiática como espécie invasora. Manuel Gonçalves, presidente da organização, tem inclusive defendido que a inclusão deste tipo de vespa na lista de espécies exóticas invasoras permitirá avançar para a avaliação dos prejuízos causados.

A classificação cabe ao Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF) e, segundo a FNAP, “facilitará o acesso do Estado e do setor apícola ao financiamento público necessário para a monitorização e controlo deste predador.”

Atualmente, já é feita a monitorização dos locais onde a vespa asiática é identificada, contudo, “sentimos que estamos a sofrer os prejuízos dessa espécie e que a resposta que está a ser dada não é uma resposta eficaz. É necessário avançar, se não houver dinheiros comunitários, tem de ser com dinheiros nacionais, é uma obrigação do Estado ir ao encontro às necessidades da produção”, defendeu este verão Manuel Gonçalves.

http://www.vidarural.pt/problema-da-vespa-asiatica-adensa-se/


----------



## frederico (15 Out 2015 às 18:47)

Vai ser mesmo muito difícil de controlar, arrisco que veio para ficar... o Grande Porto está *CHEIO *de fábricas e armazéns ao abandono ou em ruínas, casas devolutas, eucaliptais abandonados, já chamam ao Porto a Detroit da Europa... num cenário destes o bicho tem todas as condições para fazer ninhos sem ser visto. Vem aí tempestade...


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2015 às 23:56)

frederico disse:


> Vai ser mesmo muito difícil de controlar, arrisco que veio para ficar... o Grande Porto está *CHEIO *de fábricas e armazéns ao abandono ou em ruínas, casas devolutas, eucaliptais abandonados, já chamam ao Porto a Detroit da Europa... num cenário destes o bicho tem todas as condições para fazer ninhos sem ser visto. Vem aí tempestade...



A vespa asiática vai ser uma problema muito maior nos próximos anos. Estima-se que se está a expandir 50km por ano, neste momento o limite Sul andará pelo distrito de Aveiro e Viseu, para o ano deverá estar nos distritos de Coimbra e Leiria, no ano seguinte em Santarém e Lisboa.
Dificilmente chegará às zonas mais secas do País já que se pensa que não estará apta para viver em ambientes secos, por exemplo no Alentejo Interior não deverá ser um problema, mas em todo o Norte, Centro e  Litoral Alentejano vai causar grandes prejuízos a apicultores, para além dos ataques a pessoas.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Out 2015 às 13:57)

*Praga de Jacintos-de-Água na Pateira de Espinhel, Águeda*
Foto de A. Fonseca Photography


----------



## frederico (16 Out 2015 às 21:17)

Precisamos urgentemente de legislação para tratar deste problema, as autarquias em vez de estoirarem dinheiro em rotundas deveria resolver isto de uma vez por todas, a situação em alguns pontes do país está fora de controlo e os prejuízos serão brutais.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Out 2015 às 10:32)

*Portugal não consegue travar avanço da vespa-asiática*

Espécie invasora já chegou ao distrito de Coimbra, embora o seu avanço, de norte para sul, decorra a uma velocidade mais lenta do que a verificada em França.
















Público


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2015 às 16:47)

*Vespa asiática já chegou a Trás-os-Montes*
Hoje às 15:22
Investigadores da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD) querem mobilizar os apicultores e a população em geral para o combate à vespa asiática, cuja presença foi confirmada em Vila Real.






A UTAD informou, esta segunda-feira, em comunicado, que especialistas academia da confirmaram, recentemente, a presença da vespa velutina, vulgarmente conhecida por "vespa asiática", na região de Vila Real.

"No decorrer de trabalhos no apiário da UTAD, um aluno de mestrado capturou dois exemplares de vespa e, após observação, confirmou-se que se tratava de vespa asiática, uma rainha e uma obreira mais concretamente. Não há dúvida sobre a presença desta espécie em Vila Real, à semelhança de outros locais na região norte do país", afirmou o investigador especialista em apicultura, Paulo Russo Almeida.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Naci...am=9c5627681bf0b460c1f96095ac9c2239&eg_list=3



*Vespa asiática quase mata homem em Barcelos*

Homem sofreu uma reação alérgica grave. Intervenção de uma patrulha da GNR e dos bombeiros foi fundamental para salvar a vítima
A GNR divulgou esta terça-feira ter socorrido em Vila Seca, Barcelos, um homem que sofreu uma reação alérgica grave, correndo risco de vida, depois de ter sido picado por uma vespa asiática.

“A intervenção dos elementos da patrulha foi de tal facto relevante que conseguiram manter a pessoa com sinais vitais até à chegada da VMER [Viatura Médica de Emergência e Reanimação] e bombeiros que enalteceram a intervenção dos militares”, refere o relatório do acidente que ocorreu segunda-feira pelas 15:45.
O documento acrescenta que os bombeiros disseram mesmo: “se não chegassem ao local tão rápido numa questão de cinco minutos o cidadão teria supostamente falecido”. 

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/picada/vespa-asiatica-quase-mata-homem-em-barcelos

*Apicultores de São Pedro do Sul combatem a vespa asiátic*
*A vespa asiática está a destruir colmeias na zona de São Pedro do Sul.*
Os apicultores criaram armadilhas artesanais com vinho e açúcar.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/apicultores-de-sao-pedro-do-sul-combatem-a-vespa-asiatica_v874225


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2015 às 20:54)

* Oxalis pes-caprae(Azedas)*






Falando, sobre espécies invasoras, lembrei-me de falar um pouco sobre as azedas, ou erva-canária, que agora pelo menos por aqui está a começar a florir.
Pelo que tenho visto esta invasora tem ganhado cada vez mais terreno, invadindo áreas de terrenos formando manchas já de grandes dimensões.
Tenho observado algumas pessoas a queixarem-se que já nao sabem o que fazer para erradicar esta praga, que nao deixe que nos mesmo espaço cresça erva nativa.
Tenho algumas manchas de azedas no meu terrenos, embora ainda de pequenas dimensões.
Outra espécies, que decidiu invadir o meu terreno em força, foi as acelgas selvagens, já em anos anteriores era habitual nascerem por aqui, mas desde que caiu aqui as primeiras chuvas desde outono, que me invadiram muita terra. Com a chuva elas ficaram muito viçosas, até á quem as use para a alimentação, para fazer sopas...
Penso que nao esteja classificada como invasora ainda, a sua raíz é profunda e pode alcançar mais de meio metro de profundidade, o que a faz resistir a muitos meses sem chover, como aconteceu este verão.
Eu tenho o hábito de as cortar todas, antes que elas deixem cair as suas sementes de volta para a terra.
A sorte é que as galinhas, adoram estas verduras, e ajudam a dar-lhe um desbaste, eu corto-as rente á terra, e elas voltam sempre a rebentar novamente.

http://invasoras.pt/gallery/oxalis-pes-caprae/


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2015 às 18:55)

*João Branco da Quercus. “Uma espécie invasora provoca um desequilíbrio ecológico”*

Há um combate suficiente para a ameaça? 
Acho que não. O plano e acções de combate deviam envolver mais pessoas, mais organizações, senão não se vai conseguir combater a vespa asiática.

O problema está subdiagnosticado?

As acções deviam ser centralizadas, em vez de estarem nas mãos dos bombeiros e particulares. A grande questão é quem paga a destruição dos ninhos. Repare, é um trabalho feito à noite. Geralmente, os ninhos estão em árvores altas, é preciso equipamento próprio, pessoas especializadas. Isto pode custar 1000 euros e, se a pessoa não puder pagar, a erradicação está dependente dos bombeiros, que também têm custos em mandar lá o carro e o pessoal. 

Em termos de espécies invasoras, há memória de uma ameaça assim? 
Em Portugal, julgo que não. Mas no mundo há. Veja-se a abelha assassina, que já chegou aos Estados Unidos e foi um insecto criado pelo homem através da hibridização. Esta não tem esse risco, mas tem outros: a vespa asiática é predadora das abelhas. Põem-se à entrada das colmeias e atacam as abelhas em voo para as comerem e levarem para as crias. Mas além deste prejuízo directo na produção de mel, há outros impactos por apurar. 

http://ionline.pt/artigo/481010/joa...equilibrio-ecologico-?seccao=Portugal_i#close


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2015 às 19:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Outra espécies, que decidiu invadir o meu terreno em força, foi as acelgas selvagens, já em anos anteriores era habitual nascerem por aqui, mas desde que caiu aqui as primeiras chuvas desde outono, que me invadiram muita terra. Com a chuva elas ficaram muito viçosas, até á quem as use para a alimentação, para fazer sopas...
> Penso que nao esteja classificada como invasora ainda, a sua raíz é profunda e pode alcançar mais de meio metro de profundidade, o que a faz resistir a muitos meses sem chover, como aconteceu este verão.
> Eu tenho o hábito de as cortar todas, antes que elas deixem cair as suas sementes de volta para a terra.
> A sorte é que as galinhas, adoram estas verduras, e ajudam a dar-lhe um desbaste, eu corto-as rente á terra, e elas voltam sempre a rebentar novamente.



Àcerca das azedas, em tempos tive um quintal onde arranjei uma horta com 50 m2. O combate às azedas era uma batalha diária, um trabalho de paciência que envolvia extrair completamente toda a raíz, uma a uma. Mas consegui erradicá-la, em parte porque o talhão era murado a alvenaria, por isso não havia contaminação dos terrenos contíguos. Nenhum outro processo funciona. Não é, obviamente, exequível em grandes extensões abertas.

Não sabia que as acelgas selvagens eram comestíveis. E não sei se a expansão desse conhecimento será ou não favorável à prevenção da sua proliferação. Por um lado revela um meio atraente para o seu controlo, por outro pode incitar à sua plantação. Se necessitam das sementes para se multiplicarem penso que pode ser relativamente eficaz cortá-las, pelo menos para não estenderem a área ocupada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2016 às 18:38)

À atenção dos nossos agricultores e não só: a espécie que as fotos documentam é PARA ERRADICAR: Trata-se de uma espécie invasora, Araujia sericifera, conhecidapelos nomes comuns de pepino-de-seda ou planta cruel, e nativa da América do Sul. É uma trepadeira, que pode trepar até 5-7 m de altura. As lianas são de rápido crescimento, podendo cobrir as copas de um bosque ou galeria ripícola em dois ou três anos, competindo com as árvores por luz, água e nutrientes. A presença da espécie danifica as árvores por aquela competição e por o entrelaçamento ser tão forte em torno dos ramos que provoca o anelamento.

Chegou a Portugal, e outras regiões do globo, pelos mesmos motivos do jacinto-aquático: como planta ornamental...

A seiva é irritante para a pele e olhos, o fruto é tóxico - o que é grave, porque pode ser confundido com o chuchu - e a planta, para além de matar os insectos que a polinizam, é possivelmente hospedeira de vários dos vírus-mosaico que afectam as nossas culturas agrícolas.













Autor do texto: ‎Carlos Paula‎


----------



## frederico (11 Jan 2016 às 20:24)

As azedas já são impossíveis de erradicar. No litoral e barrocal algarvios estão de uma ponta à outra. A espécie está apenas ausente na serra, talvez devido ao tipo de solo e à resina da esteva. A sorte é esta: a planta aparece em Outubro e começa a desaparecer no final do Inverno. As plantas endémicas começam a nascer e a florir quando as azedas começam a desaparecer.


----------



## 1337 (12 Jan 2016 às 00:38)

É estranho haver este tópico, e se não estou em erro, não vi ninguém a falar do escaravelho da palmeira, que por aqui já matou quase todas as palmeiras.


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2016 às 01:20)

há uma zona conhecida em Faro como acesso ao cais comercial em que as palmeiras morreram todas por causa do escaravelho... esteve assim muito tempo, talvez uns 3 ou 4 anos, entretanto reparei que estão a nascer outras fruto das bagas que estavam enterradas no solo...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Jan 2016 às 01:21)

1337 disse:


> É estranho haver este tópico, e se não estou em erro, não vi ninguém a falar do escaravelho da palmeira, que por aqui já matou quase todas as palmeiras.


Por acaso não me recordo se se falou nisso por aqui, é uma questão de reler. Mas vendo do ponto de vista correcto isso acabou apenas por ser uma invasora que dizimou outra invasora. As palmeira embora relativamente bem adaptadas e de crescimento lento mas não deixam de ser invasoras.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2016 às 01:24)

1337 disse:


> É estranho haver este tópico, e se não estou em erro, não vi ninguém a falar do escaravelho da palmeira, que por aqui já matou quase todas as palmeiras.



Já se falou desse escaravelho no fórum, mas ainda antes da existência deste tópico, penso que haja posts sobre isso no tópico da Biodiversidade.


----------



## 1337 (12 Jan 2016 às 15:33)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Por acaso não me recordo se se falou nisso por aqui, é uma questão de reler. Mas vendo do ponto de vista correcto isso acabou apenas por ser uma invasora que dizimou outra invasora. As palmeira embora relativamente bem adaptadas e de crescimento lento mas não deixam de ser invasoras.


São invasoras, mas não se pode meter os invasores todos dentro do mesmo saco, uma coisa é a palmeira que já está cá há centenas de anos, não faz mal aos ecossistemas , é bonita e dá um ar exótico. Enquanto esse bicho só serve para destruir as Palmeiras.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2016 às 17:16)

Ha uns meses atrás, foram-se  3 palmeiras de familares da zona oeste, é uma pena esta razia de norte a sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2016 às 17:54)

Pois é por aqui as palmeiras que vejo também tem sido todos dizimadas pelo escaravelho.
Começou a aparecer á cerca de 1 ano e meio, e as poucas que restam, também não devem ter outro futuro.
Os tratamentos são muitos dispendiosos, e não são viáveis.
Pelo que vejo aqui os proprietários tem substituído as palmeiras por outras árvores, como pinheiros mansos, assim como do tronco que é cortado, fazem um canteiro de flores, basta usar a imaginação.
Até inclusive apareceram-me aqui no meu terreno já 2 escaravelhos já mortos, que muito provável vieram do meu vizinho, e eu "brinquei" com a situação dizendo que secalhar eram os chefes da esquadrilha e vinham ver se eu tinha aqui alguma palmeira para eles lhes tratarem da saúde, mas deram-se mal, pois não tenho nenhuma.


----------



## frederico (12 Jan 2016 às 22:27)

Gil, não creio que a palmeira-das-canárias seja invasora, a espécie nem é sub-espontânea.

No Algarve estas palmeiras eram plantadas ao lado dos chalets e casas de quintas, como símbolo de riqueza. Também eram utilizadas em praças e jardins públicos. O artista Manuel Cabanas plantou duas junto à estação de Cacela enquanto trabalhou lá mas forma destruídas pelo escaravelho. Esta palmeira estava bem inserida na paisagem, era mais património cultural que ambiental devido à sua ligação a casas oitocentistas e jardins antigos. Uma tragédia para o nosso património.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jan 2016 às 23:08)

quanto ao escaravelho sei que já foi referido mas efectivamente acho que noutro tópico, pela definição as palmeiras não são infestantes pois são não são capazes de se disseminar pelo menos em grande escala. As acácias essas sim são as campeãs espalham-se que nem fogo em palha seca são ainda piores que os eucaliptos até nas dunas carregadas de sal elas vivem sem crise


----------



## 1337 (13 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

Infelizmente muito pouca gente quer saber das Palmeiras ou de tratá-las.


----------



## frederico (13 Jan 2016 às 00:33)

Muitas palmeiras estão em jardins abandonados, as casas estão abandonadas também...

O mesmo está  a suceder com a vespa-asiática. Os ninhos surgem em armazéns e casas ao abandono...


----------



## 1337 (13 Jan 2016 às 00:55)

frederico disse:


> Muitas palmeiras estão em jardins abandonados, as casas estão abandonadas também...
> 
> O mesmo está  a suceder com a vespa-asiática. Os ninhos surgem em armazéns e casas ao abandono...


Por acaso na minha zona foi o ano passado que se notou mais a invasão da Vespa, este ano notei que houve um abrandamento significativo, já quanto ao escaravelho nada o faz abrandar, muito mais forte que a vespa, nada parece conseguir travar o avanço do bicho.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2016 às 01:01)

Aqui na minha zona também tinha 3 palmeiras-das-canárias, morreram há 3 anos devido a esse insecto. Curiosamente o escaravelho não ataca todas as espécies, tinha exemplares de 3 espécies de palmeiras, mas apenas as palmeiras-das-canárias foram atingidas. A palmeira-das-vassouras e as 3 palmeiras-de-leque continuam saudáveis.


----------



## 1337 (13 Jan 2016 às 01:02)

Vou dar o exemplo da Palmeira mais antiga e maior de Ponte de Lima ( perto de 20 m de altura). As imagens não são as melhores mas dá para ter uma percepção, e ainda esta não está completamente morta como muitas.

Antes da invasão: 






Depois da invasão:


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2016 às 01:32)

1337 disse:


> Vou dar o exemplo da Palmeira mais antiga e maior de Ponte de Lima ( perto de 20 m de altura). As imagens não são as melhores mas dá para ter uma percepção, e ainda esta não está completamente morta como muitas.
> 
> Antes da invasão:
> 
> ...



Se nada for feito vai morrer em poucos meses, ou mesmo semanas, as minhas morreram num instante poucas semanas depois de serem atingidas começaram as folhas a murchar e as plantas a perder vigor.


----------



## frederico (13 Jan 2016 às 01:37)

MSantos as tuas palmeiras-das-vassouras foram introduzidas ou são espontâneas?


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2016 às 09:39)

frederico disse:


> MSantos as tuas palmeiras-das-vassouras foram introduzidas ou são espontâneas?



Pois por aqui o escaravelho já devorou as palmeiras das canárias, mas deixou para trás as palmeiras das vassouras, nao sei se é pela diferente estrutura do tronco, mas a verdade é que elas vão cá ficando para contar a história.
E as mesmas palmeiras foram introduzidas, tenho aqui um vizinho que tinha um viveiro delas, e plantou no seu terreno mais de 40 palmeiras de vassouras, e umas 10 das canárias, e dessas nem uma restou ao contrário das outras.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2016 às 12:39)

frederico disse:


> MSantos as tuas palmeiras-das-vassouras foram introduzidas ou são espontâneas?



Comprei num viveiro de plantas há uns anos, não creio que existam _Chamaerops humilis _espontâneas tão a Norte. Acho que os exemplares que vi mais a Norte foi perto de Odeceixe, mas acredito que possa haver uma pouco mais a Norte ao longo da Costa Alentejana.


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2016 às 15:07)

Mimosas, Acácias...

eis o que se deve fazer.

http://invasoras.pt/gallery2/descasque/


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jan 2016 às 19:14)

Agreste disse:


> Mimosas, Acácias...
> 
> eis o que se deve fazer.
> 
> http://invasoras.pt/gallery2/descasque/


por isso o ataque as acácias não tem grande sucesso tem de se tratar uma a uma pois cortar não chega e num ano crescem que se farta e  as sementes ficam na terra em dormência e duram uma porrada de anos


----------



## frederico (13 Jan 2016 às 19:25)

Pois tinha lido que chegou a haver palmeiras-das-vassouras na Arrábida, pensei que pudessem chegar aí. 

No Algarve a espécie sofreu uma regressão brutal devido à exploração excessiva como matéria-prima para artesãos, mas nas últimas duas décadas recuperou nos solos abandonados, especialmente  em alguns pontos à beira da serra. Há palmeiras em áreas abandonadas que começam a atingir dimensões muito interessantes. Imagino dois mil anos atrás como seriam as palmeiras no Algarve com vários metros de altura nos solos fundos das campinas do litoral...

Pelas minhas observações de campo a espécie é rara no Algarve mas está em recuperação em alguns pontos, sendo mais frequente na Andaluzia, basta ir aos pinhais de Lepe e Cartaya e ver...


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2016 às 20:16)

frederico disse:


> Pois tinha lido que chegou a haver palmeiras-das-vassouras na Arrábida, pensei que pudessem chegar aí.



Pelo que pesquisei a espécie já foi espontânea na Arrábida mas terá desaparecido. Ainda bem que a espécie está a recuperar no Algarve, infelizmente não existem exemplares com pote arbóreo, ou se existem são muito raros.

É uma planta que admiro particularmente devido ao facto de ser a única palmeira verdadeiramente autóctone de Portugal continental.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2016 às 20:34)

MSantos disse:


> Pelo que pesquisei a espécie já foi espontânea na Arrábida mas terá desaparecido. Ainda bem que a espécie está a recuperar no Algarve, infelizmente não existem exemplares com pote arbóreo, ou se existem são muito raros.


No Jardim Botânico do Porto há uma, multicaule, com porte arbóreo. É um belíssimo exemplar.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2016 às 20:37)

1337 disse:


> Vou dar o exemplo da Palmeira mais antiga e maior de Ponte de Lima ( perto de 20 m de altura). As imagens não são as melhores mas dá para ter uma percepção, e ainda esta não está completamente morta como muitas.
> 
> Depois da invasão:


Aparenta já ter sido sujeita a tratamento pelo conjunto de novas e pequenas folhas a nascer no centro. Já reparaste se tem um tubinho a descer pelo caule desde a copa?


----------



## frederico (13 Jan 2016 às 20:38)

As bravas no Algarve não atingem porte arbóreo pois estão maioritariamente em zonas muito específicas em solos xistosos que estão destruídos pela erosão, e as palmeiras estão a ajudar a recuperar os solos! Mas sei de um sítio onde estão a crescer bem e rapidamente, estão junto a uma linha de água! Se houvesse bravas nas campinas no litoral e não fosse arrancadas...


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2016 às 20:42)

João Pedro disse:


> No Jardim Botânico do Porto há uma, multicaule, com porte arbóreo. É um belíssimo exemplar.



Sim. Em parques e jardins já vi alguns com um porte mais generoso, mas nos exemplares espontâneos é raro ver um com mais de 1metro de altura.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2016 às 20:44)

MSantos disse:


> Sim. Em parques e jardins já vi alguns com um porte mais generoso, mas nos exemplares espontâneos é raro ver um com mais de 1metro.


Tenho até memória de já ter visto em mais sítios aqui no Porto que não consigo agora precisar. A do JB tem à vontade uns 4-5 metros de altura.


----------



## frederico (13 Jan 2016 às 20:45)

Segundo a bibliografia podem chegam aos 5 metros...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2016 às 20:47)

frederico disse:


> Segundo a bibliografia podem chegam aos 5 metros...


Está no auge então. É certamente uma palmeira centenária.


----------



## frederico (13 Jan 2016 às 20:48)

As florestas nativas no sotavento algarvio deveriam ser brutais com pinheiros-mansos gigantes, alfarrobeiras, azinheiras e sobreiros centenários, palmeiras com vários metros, murtas e zambujeiros com porte arbóreo, florestas cerradas nos vales com choupos e freixos, E nas serras havia castanheiros e carvalhos, e medronheiros com porte arbóreo...


----------



## 1337 (13 Jan 2016 às 21:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Aparenta já ter sido sujeita a tratamento pelo conjunto de novas e pequenas folhas a nascer no centro. Já reparaste se tem um tubinho a descer pelo caule desde a copa?


Pois eu também achei estranho aquelas folhas, ainda não consegui ir perto dela, não sei se foi sujeita a tratamento, ou simplesmente o escaravelho atacou mais de lado do que na copa...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2016 às 23:04)

1337 disse:


> Pois eu também achei estranho aquelas folhas, ainda não consegui ir perto dela, não sei se foi sujeita a tratamento, ou simplesmente o escaravelho atacou mais de lado do que na copa...


Ter aquelas folhas novas no centro e as velhas por baixo geralmente é sinal que já alguma coisa aconteceu por ali. Mas posso estar enganado.


----------



## 1337 (13 Jan 2016 às 23:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Ter aquelas folhas novas no centro e as velhas por baixo geralmente é sinal que já alguma coisa aconteceu por ali. Mas posso estar enganado.


Algum entendido na matéria pode comentar aqui se é possível nascerem folhas novas na Palmeira sem que ela esteja a ser tratada?


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2016 às 23:39)

Normalmente, a copa da palmeira é a última coisa antes de ela morrer completamente, aqui, onde eu moro também havia uma  e ficou como essa, também pensei que resistiria e como fizeram 3 vezes tratamento mas morreu na mesma, o tratamento foi feito antes e durante o escaravelho. Quando o escaravelho está na palmeira, os tratamentos não servem de nada e ela acabará sempre por morrer, mais cedo ou mais tarde.

Um facto curioso, é que junto à Ria Formosa, as palmeiras continuam na mesma e no resto da cidade, as palmeiras foram todas dizimadas.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2016 às 23:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Normalmente, a copa da palmeira é a última coisa antes de ela morrer completamente, aqui, onde eu moro também havia uma  e ficou como essa, também pensei que resistiria e como fizeram 3 vezes tratamento mas morreu na mesma, o tratamento foi feito antes e durante o escaravelho. Quando o escaravelho está na palmeira, os tratamentos não servem de nada e ela acabará sempre por morrer, mais cedo ou mais tarde.
> 
> Um facto curioso, é que junto à Ria Formosa, as palmeiras continuam na mesma e no resto da cidade, as palmeiras foram todas dizimadas.


Pela minha experiência, os meus pais tinham duas bem grandes no Ribatejo e acompanhei a decadência de tantas outras por motivos profissionais, quando as folhas mais centrais secam e caem sobre as restantes é sinal de que já não há nada a fazer para salvar a palmeira.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2016 às 23:48)

1337 disse:


> Algum entendido na matéria pode comentar aqui se é possível nascerem folhas novas na Palmeira sem que ela esteja a ser tratada?


Conheço um caso de uma palmeira centenária num baldio aqui perto de casa que estava completamente sem folhas e que de repente começou a produzir novas. Não sei, no entanto, se tinha sido atacada e limpas de todas as folhas, o que acho estranho visto aparentemente estar "sem dono". Neste momento já tem de novo uma bonita copa.


----------



## 1337 (14 Jan 2016 às 04:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Normalmente, a copa da palmeira é a última coisa antes de ela morrer completamente, aqui, onde eu moro também havia uma  e ficou como essa, também pensei que resistiria e como fizeram 3 vezes tratamento mas morreu na mesma, o tratamento foi feito antes e durante o escaravelho. Quando o escaravelho está na palmeira, os tratamentos não servem de nada e ela acabará sempre por morrer, mais cedo ou mais tarde.
> 
> Um facto curioso, é que junto à Ria Formosa, as palmeiras continuam na mesma e no resto da cidade, as palmeiras foram todas dizimadas.


Visto que começou a praga no Algarve no ano de 2007, já se passaram 8 anos de escaravelho por aí, sobraram algumas palmeiras ou foram quase todas?


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2016 às 21:07)

Eu estimo que 90% desapareceram.


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2016 às 21:08)

Esta por exemplo desapareceu e tinha um grande valor histórico pois fora plantada pelo artista da terra Manuel Cabanas, que também foi um dos fundadores do PS.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2016 às 21:15)

1337 disse:


> Visto que começou a praga no Algarve no ano de 2007, já se passaram 8 anos de escaravelho por aí, sobraram algumas palmeiras ou foram quase todas?



Aqui, em Olhão, só ficaram as que estão no Jardim Pescador Olhanense junto à Ria Formosa, no resto, desapareceu tudo.


----------



## PaulusLx (14 Jan 2016 às 21:45)

Teoria da 'conspiração' anedótica: 
desde as revoluções coloridas do norte de África, o pessoal todo, desde citadinos a beduínos, muda a dieta, modernizou-se, passou a ir antes aos McDonalds e afins e deixou de papar escaravelhos. 
Livre do seu principal predador, a população escaravelha progrediu exponencialmente. 
O aumento do fluxo de transportes transmediterrânico de carga e gentes, fez o resto. 
O magrebino e árabe atira-se aos hamburgueres e o maldito escaravelho vermelho alimenta-se contente na medula das palmeiras ibéricas.
Caso mais gritante: a enorme alameda em Alqueidão, Azambuja, que conduz ao Paço da Raínha, junto à Vala Real. São 500 metros ladeados de palmeiras, belas, fazem a abertura do filme Belle Èpoque (Fernando Trueba, 1993). Passei lá há meses, é uma desolação, resta uma ainda viva.


----------



## 1337 (14 Jan 2016 às 22:19)

Já agora, no sou habitat natural, qual era o predador do escaravelho? Em portugal não há aves que se alimentem dele?


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jan 2016 às 23:05)

ao que parece tem poucos e nenhum que seja exclusivo da espécie e introduzir mais um para a conta pois existem alguns mas poderiam ganhar gosto a bicharada de cá, como foi o infame sapo touro na Austrália para combater um escaravelho que estava a dizimar a cana de açúcar, prevenção é o melhor remédio e o tratamento de cada palmeira é o único método


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2016 às 00:48)

1337 disse:


> Já agora, no sou habitat natural, qual era o predador do escaravelho? Em portugal não há aves que se alimentem dele?



Introduzir um predador natural da espécie pode muito bem ser muito pior a emenda que o soneto, há provas bem referenciadas de problemas muito maiores após a introdução de predadores, convertendo-se eles próprios em novas pragas.


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2016 às 00:53)

Se calhar o bom disto tudo é que depois das palmeiras desaparecerem todas da paisagem nacional o bicho também desaparecerá. 

Depois poderemos recomeçar com mais calma...

O castanheiro quase desapareceu de Portugal no século XIX com uma praga ;( e nunca mais voltou ;(


----------



## 1337 (15 Jan 2016 às 01:02)

MSantos disse:


> Introduzir um predador natural da espécie pode muito bem ser muito pior a emenda que o soneto, há provas bem referenciadas de problemas muito maiores após a introdução de predadores, convertendo-se eles próprios em novas pragas.


Não falei em introduzir nada cá, foi apenas uma questão para conhecimento hehe, as aves daqui é que podiam dar um jeito, mas parece que nenhuma tem apetite pelo escaravelho. A única coisa que o faz abrandar um pouco é o frio, que por cá mesmo no Norte só estamos a ter agora em Janeiro, mas eles dentro das Palmeiras conseguem sobreviver ao que parece...


----------



## 1337 (21 Jan 2016 às 17:05)

Falei com umas funcionárias amigas da CM de Ponte de Lima, realmente estão a fazer tratamento ás Palmeiras de cá, mas só estão a fazer tratamento biológico, e dizem que não têm muitas esperanças porque dzem que vão morrer mais tarde ou mais cedo. É triste ouvir isto


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Fev 2016 às 20:47)

Foi cortada mesmo mesmo em frente à minha casa (vizinho) uma palmeira, penso que era uma palmeira das Canárias. Era um forte elemento da minha já pobre paisagem. Era para onde mais gostava de olhar em dias de tempestades. Foram uns bons doze anos de companhia.  


Em Outubro de 2015 ainda estava aparentemente saudável:






Em Janeiro Já estava visivelmente doente:






Foi cortada há uma semana:







É triste esta situação, pois sei que muitas outras palmeiras, estas com certo valor histórico, estão a ir à vida.


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2016 às 00:37)

A única coisa menos má desta chacina palmeiral, é a oportunidade para ocupar o espaço das palmeiras (espécie exótica, embora não invasora) por espécies autoctones, que faltam nos nossos parques e jardins.


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2016 às 04:23)

MSantos disse:


> A única coisa menos má desta chacina palmeiral, é a oportunidade para ocupar o espaço das palmeiras (espécie exótica, embora não invasora) por espécies autoctones, que faltam nos nossos parques e jardins.


O mal é que nunca plantam árvores novas em lado nenhum, e depois as Palmeiras são árvores que ocupam pouco espaço, acho que não é por aí.


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2016 às 19:14)

Guerra ao esquilo cinzento no Reino Unido:

http://pt.euronews.com/2016/02/25/sustentabilidade-a-guerra-ao-esquilo-cinzento/


----------



## Thomar (7 Abr 2016 às 18:00)

No passado dia 16 de Março foi pescado mais um Siluro de grandes dimensões no rio Tejo:

Fonte: http://www.cidadetomar.pt/noticia/6438/casal-de-tomarenses-pesca-siluro-de-30-quilos

*CASAL DE TOMARENSES PESCA SILURO DE 30 QUILOS*
REDAÇÃO | 2016-04-04 16:03:38






Exemplar pesa 30 quilos

Um casal de tomarenses que andava à pesca na zona de Tancos, Vila Nova da Barquinha, apanhou um Siluro que pesava 30 quilos e era da altura da pescadora, medindo mais de 1,5 metros.
Manuel Francisco Garcia Sirgado e Elvira Maria de Jesus Sirgado nem queriam acreditar quando viram o exemplar que tinham acabado de pescar do rio Tejo. Foi na quinta-feira, 16 de março, que tudo se passou. O Siluro de grandes dimensões não só atraiu as atenções de outros pescadores como surpreendeu os moradores de Macieiros, Portela de S. Pedro, onde o casal reside. O caso teve destaque no blogue tomarnarede.com, a quem agradecemos a colaboração na divulgação deste autêntico fenómeno… não do Entroncamento, mas por lá perto: nas águas do rio Tejo, em Tancos, Vila Nova da Barquinha.

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silurus_glanis


----------



## Thomar (21 Jun 2016 às 10:50)

Uma má noticia... se realmente o peixe leão se propagar no Mar Mediterrâneo, vai ser mais uma desgraça:

*Venenoso, peixe-leão pode invadir o Mediterrâneo, alertam ambientalistas*
_O peixe-leão, uma espécie tropical com farpas venenosas e uma picada dolorosa que pode matar seres humanos em casos raros, 
está a espalhar-se no Mediterrâneo, alertou um grupo ambiental esta segunda-feira.






A União Internacional para a Preservação da Natureza (UICN) divulgou hoje que o peixe-leão foi visto em águas próximas da Turquia e do Chipre, 
no Mediterrâneo oriental. "Isto mostra que o peixe está a se espalhar, e é motivo de preocupação", disse à AFP Maria del Mar Otero, da UICN.

A espécie predadora e altamente invasiva é nativa do sul do Pacífico e do Oceano Índico. O contacto com as suas farpas raramente é fatal para os humanos,
 mas pode causar dor extrema, vómitos e paralisia respiratória. Os ambientalistas temem que a chegada do peixe-leão ao Mediterrâneo oriental possa dizimar outras espécies de peixes, com consequências para o resto do ambiente marinho da região.

Carlos Jimenez, biólogo marinho do Instituto Chipre, disse que a espécie "poderá ter um forte impacto negativo sobre os ecossistemas, assim como nas economias locais". Apesar de as suas cores, que chamam a atenção, e dos seus movimentos lentos, nem os tubarões se atrevem a chegar perto do peixe-leão, deixando o caminho livre para que esta espécie se alimente e acabe com outras espécies que mantém as algas sob controlo. Este impacto pode atrair novas espécies invasoras por causa do enfraquecimento da fauna e flora locais, disse Jimenez.

O peixe-leão causou estragos ambientais desde que foi introduzido nas Caraíbas. Foi visto pela primeira vez em Cuba, em 2007, e em dois anos tornou-se comum nas águas em redor da ilha, disse Delmis Cabrera, bióloga marinha no Aquário Nacional em Havana. A Associação de Estados das Caraíbas organizou um grupo para discutir formas de combater a disseminação do peixe. Cuba, Colômbia e Bahamas têm incentivado as suas populações a comerem o peixe-leão para reduzir sua população na região. Cuba passou também a realizar um torneio anual de pesca desta espécie. Restaurantes começaram a servir a sua carne branca suculenta, que há muito tempo é apreciada como uma iguaria no Japão.

Os primeiros registros do peixe nas águas do Mediterrâneo ocorreram perto de Israel, em 1991. Mais recentemente, exemplares da espécie foram vistos em águas libanesas e tunisinas, de acordo com a UICN. 

Fonte : http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...nvadir-o-mediterraneo--alertam-ambientalistas_


----------



## frederico (21 Jun 2016 às 17:08)

Haverá risco de se disseminar para o golfo de Cádis?


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (24 Ago 2016 às 17:08)

AJB disse:


> A questão do Eucalipto não é assim tão facil de resolver infelizmente! Vamos supor que tenho um terreno com eucaliptos no Entre Douro e Minho. Decido remove los para promover o crescimento do estrato arbustivo, que normalmente é dominado pelo carvalho-alvarinho! Até aqui tudo muito "pacifico"! O problema é na primeira época de crescimento pós-corte! O Eucalipto rebenta na sua base (ou toiça) e nascem várias varas. Estas passados 10 anos (no máximo) estão em periodo de corte novamente! Ora, o crescimento dos carvalhos que la existem será, na melhor das hipoteses, 1/3 dos eucaliptos (estou a ser otimista), logo estes serão "abafados" completamente! Onde entra, o Eucalipto só sai se retirarmos os cepos do solo e andarmos atentos a eventuais raizes que fiquem! É impossivel, economicamente, fazer isto à escala do Norte/Centro Litoral...convençam se que o Eucalipto jamais sairá das paisagens Portuguesas, e digo isto com mágoa!
> Sou eng. florestal de profissão, mas sempre gostei mais da conservação da floresta que da produção! Para os meus colegas dedicados à exploração/produção florestal, falar de Eucalipto é falar de uma espécie notável em termos produtivo! Eu não tenho essa visão pois sempre estive mais ligado à conservação/defesa da floresta...mas confesso que nesta zona acabou, é explorar isto ao máximo, mas que se poupem as outras regiões que felizmente não tem, bem como alguns sistemas montanhosos...



Concordo a 100% e acrescentaria outro problema que, pelo menos na minha região (Bairrada, Oliveira do Bairro, distrito de Aveiro), se nota muito: a germinação das sementes de eucalipto é assustadora.
Os meus avós sempre tiveram uns pequenos pinhais (pinheiro bravo) com alguns eucaliptos à mistura, não sei se plantados se nascidos sem intervenção dos anteriores proprietários...  
Quando os meus avós deixaram de produzir vinho, arrancaram as videiras e plantaram pinheiros (sempre houve uma posição bem definida contra os eucaliptos) o problema é que nascem no meio desse pinhal (anterior vinha), centenas de eucaliptos que temos de arrancar uma a duas vezes por ano. Não se trata de rebentamentos de toiça mas de sementes dos eucaliptos dos outros terrenos que germinam como se não houvesse amanhã!


----------



## jonas (20 Set 2016 às 15:03)

Venho reavivar este tópico para alertar para uma espécie invasora em grande desenvolvimento, e julgo que ainda não foi falado-a perca-sol.
É uma espécie de peixe de água doce e que está a tomar conta de muito território.
Eu próprio noto:
A 2 anos ia pescar lagoa da vela e tirava no máximo 5 percas, enquanto que quando vou ao mesmo sítio pesco sempre mais de 30!E as outras espécies que abundavam:achega,carpa,boga,escalo....estão a perder muito terreno!
Acho que vai ter de tomar medidas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2016 às 16:07)

Parece que uma palmeira mesmo no fim de morta, atacada pelo escaravelho da palmeira, é sempre útil, quanto mais não seja para as cegonhas.
No Pombalinho, Golegã é assim.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2016 às 21:05)

Nesta plataforma, cada pessoa pode indicar o sítio onde avistou a vespa asiática.
No Norte de Portugal, nomeadamente na zona do Porto, existe uma grande número de avistamentos.


http://www.sosvespa.pt/web


----------



## 1337 (8 Nov 2016 às 11:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Nesta plataforma, cada pessoa pode indicar o sítio onde avistou a vespa asiática.
> No Norte de Portugal, nomeadamente na zona do Porto, existe uma grande número de avistamentos.
> 
> 
> http://www.sosvespa.pt/web


Por acaso não tenho visto, acho que cresceu mais o escaravelho da palmeira que a vespa asiática.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2016 às 23:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parece que uma palmeira mesmo no fim de morta, atacada pelo escaravelho da palmeira, é sempre útil, quanto mais não seja para as cegonhas.
> No Pombalinho, Golegã é assim.



Em Santo Estêvão (Benavente) também há um palmeira igual, morta pelo escaravelho e com um ninho de cegonha no topo do espique.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Nov 2016 às 15:20)

A praga de Jacintos-de-Água que está a afectar o leito abandonado do Mondego, conhecido por rio Velho, e uma boa parte do leito principal a jusante de Montemor-o-Velho já está a chegar à Figueira da Foz, como se pode ver na próxima foto.





Foto de Arnaldo Brosque

























Fotos de Jorge Camarneiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2016 às 17:41)

*Praga de jacintos no rio Sorraia*

Temperaturas altas na origem do problema.
As altas temperaturas que se fizeram sentir este ano são apontadas como estando na origem da praga de jacintos-de-água que invadiu o rio Sorraia. Esta é a justificação dada pela Câmara de Benavente que já pediu ajuda à Associação de Regantes e Beneficiários do Vale Sorraia para lidar com a situação, pois apesar de não ser competência municipal, os jacintos impedem a entrada da luz solar e a oxigenação da água, comprometendo a actividade económica e de lazer do rio.

As zonas mais críticas surgem junto a São Brás, na freguesia da Barrosa, onde há quilómetros de rio completamente cobertos por jacintos. Mas também no Porto Alto, Samora Correia, é possível ver estas espécies invasoras que dificultam a navegação no rio.

http://omirante.pt/sociedade/2016-11-09-Praga-de-jacintos-no-rio-Sorraia

O rio Almonda também tem sido bem castigado com esta praga dos jacintos.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2016 às 19:27)

O Guadiana está na mesma...
_______________________
*Jacinto-de-água (Eichhornia crassipes) ameaça a vida aquática no Guadiana.*

Como vem sendo habitual nos últimos anos, assiste-se a mais uma campanha de trabalho de remoção do _jacinto-de-água (Eichhornia crassipes)_, que invade o _rio Guadiana_, junto à cidade de Badajoz. 
Numa ação que visa intensificar a luta contra esta espécie invasora, uma das mais prejudiciais para os rios da Península Ibérica, que embora presente no Guadiana desde _2004_, vem nos últimos anos proliferado de tal forma que obrigou a intensificar os trabalhos na tentativa de erradicar ou controlar a expansão desta planta que está a asfixiar o rio nos meses de verão.
As altas temperaturas e a_ escassez de chuva_ nos meses de verão, são o detonante para a proliferação desta espécie originário do Amazonas, que ao não ser controlada pode chegar a a causar _danos em infra-estruturas hidráulicas_ e no ecossistema fluvial de rios ou barragens. 
Depois de uma década instalada no Guadiana, colonizou à volta de_ 160 quilómetros_ do rio entre Villanueva de la Serena e Badajoz, atingindo nos últimos anos a barragem do _Alqueva em Portugal_.


O jacinto-de-água, é uma planta, que em 10 ou 12 dias, em condições adequadas ao seu crescimento, como se vem verificando este ano de 2016, acaba por dobrar a sua biomassa, atingindo o peso por _metro caudado entre 11 e 51 Quilos_, cobrindo as águas com um espesso manto verde de flores roxas e amarelas, provocando uma _evapotranspiração_ 3 ou 4 vezes superior ao normal, o que dá origem a importantes perdas de água e uma ameaça à vida em rios e barragens.
Fonte


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Nov 2016 às 09:12)

joralentejano disse:


> O jacinto-de-água, é uma planta, que em 10 ou 12 dias, em condições adequadas ao seu crescimento, como se vem verificando este ano de 2016, acaba por dobrar a sua biomassa, atingindo o peso por _metro caudado entre 11 e 51 Quilos_



Não tenho conhecimentos na área, mas penso que com uma biomassa tão grande e apesar dos custos para a sua remoção, podia ser aproveitado como parte para um fertilizante natural, custeando assim a sua remoção.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Nov 2016 às 21:51)

Pelos vistos, nos últimos dias as comporta do Foja foram abertas e a grande quantidade de jacintos-de-água que estava ali acumulada (ver imagens do meu post antereior) foi parar ao leito central do rio Mondego e segue ao sabor das correntes e das marés rumo à foz.


Apesar dos jacintos morrem quando chegam à água salgada, estes ficam depositados nos locais onde encontram prisões, como aconteceu na marina da Gala, na Figueira da Foz, e há sempre o risco muitos de voltarem ao rio com a subida da maré.






Junto às comportas do Foja. 





Fotos de Jorge Camarneiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

Hoje durante uma caminhada á Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo observei um possivel ninho de vespa asiática,a poucos metros do Rio Almonda, digo isto porque assim que eu me aproximei para tirar uma foto, as abelhas começaram logo a sair do ninho, o ninho estava feito dentro de um buraco escavado por um coelho, ou por um javali, e o mesmo já tinha sido destruído talvez por responsáveis do ICNF, porque cá fora já estavam resto ninho, mas talvez elas tenham voltado a fazelo novamente no mesmo sítio.
O buraco deveria de ter uns 30 a 40 cm de profundidade.
O ninho era feito do mesmo material desta foto que tirei da net.
Eu pensava que a vespa asiática ainda não andava pelo Ribatejo


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Jan 2017 às 19:01)

Pedro 1993 infelizmente essa praga está a espalhar-se rapidamente é no norte que são vistas mais frequentemente no entanto a tendência é para que elas se espalhem por todo o pais o que é gravíssimo afectando gravemente a produção de mel pois esta praga mata as abelhas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2017 às 19:05)

António josé Sales disse:


> Pedro 1993 infelizmente essa praga está a espalhar-se rapidamente é no norte que são vistas mais frequentemente no entanto a tendência é para que elas se espalhem por todo o pais o que é gravíssimo afectando gravemente a produção de mel pois esta praga mata as abelhas!!!!!!!!



Pois esta tem sido uma de entre tantas outras pragas que nos debatemos actualmente, e que tem crescido a um ritmo alucinante. 
Já fui verificar aqui neste site, e também já existe registo delas em Faro, no sul do nosso país. 

http://www.sosvespa.pt/web


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Jan 2017 às 19:25)

Exacto pedro1993  e cada vez se vai propagar mais, já não nos basta a porcaria de tempo que estamos a ter e ainda temos que lidar com pragas como essa que dizimam colmeias de abelhas inteiras em poucas horas além de serem muito nocivas para nós o veneno delas é bastante perigoso, só aparecem coisas más, é só más noticias!!!!!!!!


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jan 2017 às 19:29)

o veneno não é o pior que existe o pior é que pica muitas vezes e não morre


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2017 às 19:35)

camrov8 disse:


> o veneno não é o pior que existe o pior é que pica muitas vezes e não morre



Eu li agora aqui num artigo na net, que basta estarmos a cerca de 5 metros do ninho para elas sentirem a vibração dos nossos pés, e realmente foi o que aconteceu, porque eu vi de longe, mas assim que me aproximei mais para tirar uma foto elas começaram logo a sair.
Eu pensava que o ninho já estava desabitado, porque vi restos dele destruído, e então foi só aí que me cheguei mais perto, mas parece que me enganei.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2017 às 22:02)

camrov8 disse:


> o veneno não é o pior que existe o pior é que pica muitas vezes e não morre



Pica muitas vezes (as vezes que quiser) como qualquer vespa, o problema será o seu comportamento agressivo e a quantidade de veneno que pode inocular por picada, visto ser bem maior que a vespa europeia.


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2017 às 13:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje durante uma caminhada á Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo observei um possivel ninho de vespa asiática,a poucos metros do Rio Almonda, digo isto porque assim que eu me aproximei para tirar uma foto, as abelhas começaram logo a sair do ninho, o ninho estava feito dentro de um buraco escavado por um coelho, ou por um javali, e o mesmo já tinha sido destruído talvez por responsáveis do ICNF, porque cá fora já estavam resto ninho, mas talvez elas tenham voltado a fazelo novamente no mesmo sítio.
> O buraco deveria de ter uns 30 a 40 cm de profundidade.
> O ninho era feito do mesmo material desta foto que tirei da net.
> Eu pensava que a vespa asiática ainda não andava pelo Ribatejo




Excelente relato, obrigado por partilhares as tuas observações connosco.
Na minha opinião, os ninhos têm que ser destruídos durante a noite, porque senão as vespas saem do ninho ou então haverão sempre umas que estão cá fora nas suas atividades diárias. Já de noite, o mais provável é que estejam todas dentro do ninho.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2017 às 21:00)

belem disse:


> Excelente relato, obrigado por partilhares as tuas observações connosco.
> Na minha opinião, os ninhos têm que ser destruídos durante a noite, porque senão as vespas saem do ninho ou então haverão sempre umas que estão cá fora nas suas atividades diárias. Já de noite, o mais provável é que estejam todas dentro do ninho.



Exato, os ninhos devem ser destruídos à noite, as vespas são diurnas e durante a noite estão todas no ninho, é mais fácil e mais seguro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2017 às 21:10)

MSantos disse:


> Exato, os ninhos devem ser destruídos à noite, as vespas são diurnas e durante a noite estão todas no ninho, é mais fácil e mais seguro.



Então e será que destruindo o ninho a 1ª vez elas voltam, a faze-lo novamente no mesmo sítio, eu digo isto porque vi restos do ninho queimados á entrada do buraco, o que é certo é que o ninho estava completamente intacto e elas estavam á mesma activas.


----------



## PaulusLx (8 Jan 2017 às 22:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Então e será que destruindo o ninho a 1ª vez elas voltam, a faze-lo novamente no mesmo sítio, eu digo isto porque vi restos do ninho queimados á entrada do buraco, o que é certo é que o ninho estava completamente intacto e elas estavam á mesma activas.


I love the smell of napalm in the morning!


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2017 às 11:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Então e será que destruindo o ninho a 1ª vez elas voltam, a faze-lo novamente no mesmo sítio, eu digo isto porque vi restos do ninho queimados á entrada do buraco, o que é certo é que o ninho estava completamente intacto e elas estavam á mesma activas.



Tal como as vespas europeias, elas vão sempre tentar reconstruir o ninho se a rainha sobreviver e se  enxame restante continuar numeroso.


----------



## cookie (10 Jan 2017 às 22:36)

Os ninhos têm que ser destruídos(incinerados) à noite pela proteção civil ou bombeiros e apicultores. Deve denunciar esse avistamento de ninho ou na proteção civil da câmara municipal ou no site. Já tive uma vespa velutina moribunda no meu terraço e pouco tempo depois descobri um grande ninho a uns 3kms de distância que denunciei. Já lá não está.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2017 às 20:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As lagartas fazem os ninhos parecidos com uma teia gigante, geralmente na extremidade do pinheiro, só depois elas descem e são visiveis no chão, todos juntas, costumam chamar a isso procissão.
> Pelo que sei os pinheiros bravos quando atacados são menos resistentes do que o pinheiro manso, isto tem a ver com o facto dos anéis de crescimento.
> O 1º sintoma nos pinheiros é as extremidades dos ramos a começarem a ficar secos.
> As lagartas á cerca de 3 semanas atrás eram bem visiveis em procissão, agora já não sem com a mesma frequência.





António josé Sales disse:


> Aconteceu-me o mesmo a dois pinheiros bravos cá de casa começaram a secar de repente mas não sei que doença é,enfim se fosse alguma coisa boa não aparecia só aparecem coisas para estragar as nossas árvores.


Penso que este é o tópico indicado para esta conversa.
É estranho, pensava que estas lagartas só apareciam na primavera, mas o tipo de pinheiro que falo, não é nem o manso nem o bravo, quando passar por lá tiro foto. Há vários pinheiros aqui na terra com esse ninho mas por estranho que pareça aqueles pinheiros não têm nada disso, numa das entradas da vila também há outros pinheiros desse tipo que também estão a secar mas aparentemente também não têm ninhos. Uma coisa podemos ter a certeza, já são poucas as árvores que não têm doenças/pragas que as matem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2017 às 20:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso que este é o tópico indicado para esta conversa.
> É estranho, pensava que estas lagartas só apareciam na primavera, mas o tipo de pinheiro que falo, não é nem o manso nem o bravo, quando passar por lá tiro foto. Há vários pinheiros aqui na terra com esse ninho mas por estranho que pareça aqueles pinheiros não têm nada disso, numa das entradas da vila também há outros pinheiros desse tipo que também estão a secar mas aparentemente também não têm ninhos. Uma coisa podemos ter a certeza, já são poucas as árvores que não têm doenças/pragas que as matem.



Fizeste bem em mover para este tópico, que é o ideal para este tipo de discussões, para não estamos lá a fazer Off-topic.
É um pouco estranho o que relatas acerca do pinheiros, mas pode ser que apareça mais alguém que perceba melhor do assunto do que eu.
E sim é verdade, qualquer dia é mesmo uma raridade uma árvore aqui em Portugal que não seja atacada por uma praga.
Aqui pela minha terra o escaravelho está a "limpar o sarampo" ás ultimas palmeira, por isso acho que em breve irá passar fome.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:51)

o pinheiro actualmente sofre de duas frentes, a processionaria e o nematodo este ultimo seca a árvore, já a famosa processionaria vive em equilíbrio pois já são velhos conhecidos  e a lagarta tem anos piores, este ano parece que veem em força


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2017 às 23:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fizeste bem em mover para este tópico, que é o ideal para este tipo de discussões, para não estamos lá a fazer Off-topic.
> É um pouco estranho o que relatas acerca do pinheiros, mas pode ser que apareça mais alguém que perceba melhor do assunto do que eu.
> E sim é verdade, qualquer dia é mesmo uma raridade uma árvore aqui em Portugal que não seja atacada por uma praga.
> Aqui pela minha terra o escaravelho está a "limpar o sarampo" ás ultimas palmeira, por isso acho que em breve irá passar fome.


Pelos vistos a situação das palmeiras está igual em todo o lado, é uma árvore que resiste a tudo menos a esta praga que tem extinguindo as palmeiras todas, e não há nenhum tratamento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2017 às 12:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Pelos vistos a situação das palmeiras está igual em todo o lado, é uma árvore que resiste a tudo menos a esta praga que tem extinguindo as palmeiras todas, e não há nenhum tratamento.



Existe tratamento com recurso a produtos químicos, mas o problemas é quando a palmeira revela os primeiros sintomas, já é tarde demais, e já está toda tomada pelo escaravelho.
Hoje aqui em Torres Novas, no centro da cidade observei já uma tamareira completamente seca, e outras 3 já com as folhas a começarem a ficar quebradas e penduradas para baixo.
Não sei se o escaravelho já se apoderou também desta espécie, ou se se trata de outro problema, mas o facto é que elas estão a morrer.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2017 às 19:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Existe tratamento com recurso a produtos químicos, mas o problemas é quando a palmeira revela os primeiros sintomas, já é tarde demais, e já está toda tomada pelo escaravelho.
> Hoje aqui em Torres Novas, no centro da cidade observei já uma tamareira completamente seca, e outras 3 já com as folhas a começarem a ficar quebradas e penduradas para baixo.
> Não sei se o escaravelho já se apoderou também desta espécie, ou se se trata de outro problema, mas o facto é que elas estão a morrer.


A tamareira foi a mais atacada mas já vi algumas palmeiras-vassoura também a morrer, portanto não sei se também já se apoderou dessa espécie, aqui em Arronches as únicas palmeiras que se aguentam são duas bastante antigas no ponto mais alto da vila, até estou admirado com ainda não foram atacadas, espero que não sejam pois à anos e anos que existem e dão uma boa imagem à vila.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2017 às 19:31)

Eu pelo menos aqui por estes lados ainda não tinha observado nenhuma tamareira morta até hoje.
Olha que eu também pensava que o escaravelho já se tinha esquecido de matar uma palmeiras aqui dos meus vizinhos, visto que ele que já tinha atacado ás primeiras já á mais de 1 ano e meio, mas afinal não fica nenhuma para contar a história, porque as ultimas que restavam estão agora a morrer.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2017 às 20:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu pelo menos aqui por estes lados ainda não tinha observado nenhuma tamareira morta até hoje.
> Olha que eu também pensava que o escaravelho já se tinha esquecido de matar uma palmeiras aqui dos meus vizinhos, visto que ele que já tinha atacado ás primeiras já á mais de 1 ano e meio, mas afinal não fica nenhuma para contar a história, porque as ultimas que restavam estão agora a morrer.


Seria pena se morressem, praticamente todas já morreram e foram arrancadas mas aquelas continuam intactas, já é raro ver uma palmeira por cá visto já estar quase todas extintas por isso já quase nem noto.  Mas por acaso já vi uma palmeira que estava com os sintomas de estar a ser atacada mas entretanto voltou ao normal, talvez teve tratamento, coisa rara.


----------



## PaulusLx (14 Fev 2017 às 21:14)

As Primaveras coloridas do norte de África trouxeram também esta desgraça!!! My God! 
O árabe, o magrebino aprenderam a migrar para os McDonalds para a paparoca e a abandonar a sua dieta tradicional... sim, o vermelhinho, o terrorista 'scaravelho. 
Sem predador valente que papasse o bicharoco, e graças ao intercâmbio e milagres da globalização, ao incremento do tráfego transmediterrânico... Voilá! Ele aqui está! 
Agiganta-se agora em multidões à custa das tenrinhas palmeiras ibéricas!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2017 às 21:28)

PaulusLx disse:


> As Primaveras coloridas do norte de África trouxeram também esta desgraça!!! My God!
> O árabe, o magrebino aprenderam a migrar para os McDonalds para a paparoca e a abandonar a sua dieta tradicional... sim, o vermelhinho, o terrorista 'scaravelho.
> Sem predador valente que papasse o bicharoco, e graças ao intercâmbio e milagres da globalização, ao incremento do tráfego transmediterrânico... Voilá! Ele aqui está!
> Agiganta-se agora em multidões à custa das tenrinhas palmeiras ibéricas!


Praticamente todas as pragas que existem vão aparecendo aos poucos e vão atacando todas as árvores que existem no nosso país. E depois ninguém faz nada nem querem saber de nada, em Espanha as coisas são muito mais preservadas do que em Portugal, aqui no interior então, o pouco que fazem é mal, como por exemplo o abate de árvores de que muito se fala agora na estrada mais bonita do país, em Marvão, é triste. Portanto, nem vale a pena pensar que cuidar das árvores em Portugal é algo importante porque não é, e não é apenas nestas situações que é assim, mas é melhor não fugir muito ao tema do tópico.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2017 às 23:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso que este é o tópico indicado para esta conversa.
> É estranho, pensava que estas lagartas só apareciam na primavera, mas o tipo de pinheiro que falo, não é nem o manso nem o bravo, quando passar por lá tiro foto. Há vários pinheiros aqui na terra com esse ninho mas por estranho que pareça aqueles pinheiros não têm nada disso, numa das entradas da vila também há outros pinheiros desse tipo que também estão a secar mas aparentemente também não têm ninhos. Uma coisa podemos ter a certeza, já são poucas as árvores que não têm doenças/pragas que as matem.



Este tópico pode ser indicado para esta conversa, mas atenção a processionária do pinheiro não é uma espécies invasora, é uma praga mas é nativa dos nossos pinhais.

Os pinheiros e todas as árvores em geral estão sujeitas a pragas mas normalmente as plantas têm mecanismos de defesa, o que não acontece com as pragas invasoras como o nematodo do pinheiro ou o escaravelho da palmeira.


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2017 às 15:46)

Deixo aqui uma opinião diferente sobre as malfadadas processionárias, em parte revejo-me no que está escrito. 

*Em defesa dos peçonhentos: o caso das processionárias*
http://carlos.franquinho.info/2017/02/em-defesa-dos-peconhentos-o-caso-das-processionarias/

São uma espécie nativa, têm predadores naturais e ajudam a sanear o pinhal, eliminando as árvores geneticamente mais fracas ou doentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2017 às 19:13)

*Fenómeno do Entroncamento?*


Fenómeno não será mas que não é normal que se vejam lagartas dos pinheiros na cidade não é. No dia 12, ao caminhar no passeio junto á escola da zona verde, qual não foi o meu espanto ao verificar que um "carreirinho" de lagartas dos pinheiros "circulava" também calmamente no passeio.

Parece que já no ano passado existiram problemas com estas lagartas nesta escola, tendo eu falado no local com a mãe de uma criança que me confirmou que a sua filha teve alergias causadas por estas lagartas.

Eu já tinha alertado quando vi colocarem tantos pinheiros nas nossas escolas, o ano passado houve escolas, noutras localidades, encerradas devido ás alergias que estas lagartas causam.

Os responsáveis pela colocação destas árvores nas escolas e dentro das povoações estão a brincar com a saúde das nossas crianças e do público em geral. Trazer árvores de floresta para a nossa cidade dá nisto. Onde estão os responsáveis pela saúde pública?













http://www.entroncamentoonline.pt/portal/artigo/fenómeno-do-entroncamento


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Fenómeno do Entroncamento?*
> 
> 
> Fenómeno não será mas que não é normal que se vejam lagartas dos pinheiros na cidade não é. No dia 12, ao caminhar no passeio junto á escola da zona verde, qual não foi o meu espanto ao verificar que um "carreirinho" de lagartas dos pinheiros "circulava" também calmamente no passeio.
> ...


Realmente as arvores de cidade é que ficavam bem, ainda me lembro quando era pequeno e ia colocando pedaços de cimento no chão, esperando que nascessem arvores 

Agora a sério, os responsaveis pela manutenção das arvores é que deviam ter cuidado com estas situações, não quem levou para lá as arvores que já me parecem ter alguma idade


----------



## DaniFR (2 Mar 2017 às 17:52)

* Mancha invasora de acácias fora de controlo na região *







A mancha florestal de mimosas (ou acácias) progride a olhos vistos pelos vales e serras da região Centro, sem que ninguém lhe faça frente.

“A situação é grave”, alerta o biólogo e investigador da Universidade de Aveiro, Carlos Fonseca, coordenador do Fórum Internacional “Florestas Saudáveis, Benefícios para Todos”, que se realiza no Centro de Operações e Técnicas Florestais (COTF), na Lousã, hoje e amanhã.

Embora o foco de atenção do encontro seja uma perspetiva mais abrangente da floresta – conciliando a vertente produtiva (eucalipto e pinheiro) e o cultivo complementar de árvores como o medronheiro, carvalho ou sobreiro – a questão da invasão das florestas portuguesas por espécies exóticas assume especial protagonismo.

Em declarações ao DIÁRIO AS BEIRAS, a propósito da realização do encontro, o biólogo constata que “a praga das mimosas continua a progredir, com enorme potencial invasor”, defendendo a necessidade de “definir uma estratégia nacional que envolva investimento e acompanhamento”, seja através de cortes, ou uso de produtos químicos autorizados.

Diário As Beiras

Uma verdadeira praga, estão espalhadas por todo o lado, desde Penacova até à Serra da Lousã e até mesmo nas dunas da Tocha, como se pode ver nesta foto:






EN110, zona de Penacova


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2017 às 18:53)

DaniFR disse:


> * Mancha invasora de acácias fora de controlo na região *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade a acácia é mesmo "um bicho" terrivel, e muito dificil de eliminar, devido também á sua enorme capacidade de disseminação de semente.
Por aqui vou observando alguns exemplares, quer em jardins de particulares, para embelezamento, quer também em terrenos embora a densidade seja ainda reduzida, felizmente.
Isto é daquelas pragas que creio vamos deixar de herança ás nossas gerações vindouras, realmente essa foto da enorme mancha de acácias meste respeito pelas proporções já alcançadas.


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2017 às 21:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade a acácia é mesmo "um bicho" terrivel, e muito dificil de eliminar, devido também á sua enorme capacidade de disseminação de semente.
> Por aqui vou observando alguns exemplares, quer em jardins de particulares, para embelezamento, quer também em terrenos embora a densidade seja ainda reduzida, felizmente.
> Isto é daquelas pragas que creio vamos deixar de herança ás nossas gerações vindouras, realmente essa foto da enorme mancha de acácias meste respeito pelas proporções já alcançadas.



E não é a única que vai ficar de herança... 

Temos um conjunto de espécies invasoras que já se tornaram completamente impossíveis de erradicar, apenas se pode fazer algum controlo, se houver vontade para isso.

Se forem ao site Invasoras.pt podem aprender sobres estas espécies e até ajudar a mapear a sua distribuição!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2017 às 21:26)

MSantos disse:


> E não é a única que vai ficar de herança...
> 
> Temos um conjunto de espécies invasoras que já se tornaram completamente impossíveis de erradicar, apenas se pode fazer algum controlo, se houver vontade para isso.
> 
> Se forem ao site Invasoras.pt podem aprender sobres estas espécies e até ajudar a mapear a sua distribuição!


O Jacinto-de-água é outra, apesar de já existir à vários anos é uma espécie que tem vindo a "ganhar terreno", no Guadiana à sua passagem por Badajoz é um grande problema principalmente no verão, mas mesmo no inverno com a falta de chuva e sem corrente para limpar também não desaparece.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2017 às 12:53)

MSantos disse:


> E não é a única que vai ficar de herança...
> 
> Temos um conjunto de espécies invasoras que já se tornaram completamente impossíveis de erradicar, apenas se pode fazer algum controlo, se houver vontade para isso.
> 
> Se forem ao site Invasoras.pt podem aprender sobres estas espécies e até ajudar a mapear a sua distribuição!



Sim é verdade existe muitas mais espécies invasoras, de dificil erradicação, e mesmo para controlo como se faz no controlo da acácia, em que se faz o descasque do tronco, é preciso muita vontade e mão de obra, o que cada vez mais é mais dificil de encontar.
O site invasoras.pt recomendo pois está lá tudo o que são espécies invasoras de Portugal Continental, e está constantemente a ser actualizado.


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2017 às 13:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim é verdade existe muitas mais espécies invasoras, de dificil erradicação, e mesmo para controlo como se faz no controlo da acácia, em que se faz o descasque do tronco, é preciso muita vontade e mão de obra, o que cada vez mais é mais dificil de encontar.
> O site invasoras.pt recomendo pois está lá tudo o que são espécies invasoras de Portugal Continental, e está constantemente a ser actualizado.



É importante divulgar quais são e o perigo que representam as espécies invasoras. Infelizmente continuam a ver-se espécies invasoras plantadas em jardins e quintais, muitas vezes pelo desconhecimento do facto de estas espécies terem comportamento invasor.

Eu já utilizo a app do Invasoras.pt  para mapear as espécies invasoras, sugiro que o façam também.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mar 2017 às 23:40)

Acácias na Serra da Lousã






Foto de CentroTV





Foto de João Almeida


----------



## frederico (4 Mar 2017 às 12:25)

Isto so tera solucao no futuro com uma legislacao contra as invasoras, eu sou a favor que sejam multados os proprietarios dos terrenos que tenham invasoras e nao as eliminem, pois estao a causar prejuizos potenciais aos donos dos terrenos vizinhos. Mesmo o eucalipto deve ficar na lista, defendo que so devem ser autorizadas plantacoes com uma determinada area, fora das plantacoes autorizadas o eucalipto deve ser banido. O Litoral Norte parece uma Australia, onde havia ha 150 anos carvalhos ha agora apenas eucaliptos, os parques das cidades quase so tem eucaliptos, os terrenos abandonados estao cheios desta praga, nem sequer se trata de arvores para producao.


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2017 às 12:46)

As áreas com muita acácia podem acabar por se transformar em desertos ecológicos. Não sei se essas plantas podem servir de alimento a algum tipo de animal da nossa fauna.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2017 às 14:14)

DaniFR disse:


> Acácias na Serra da Lousã
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O problema é que as sacanas são bonitas, o que levem que as pessoas ainda ajudem a expandi-las mais, muitas desconhecendo que estão a espalhar uma espécie invasora.


----------



## Thomar (21 Mar 2017 às 16:20)

E por falarem em acácias:


*ESPÉCIES INVASORAS ESTÃO A COLOCAR PARQUES NACIONAIS EM PERIGO, ALERTA A QUERCUS*
_21/03/2017

O alerta foi lançado pela associação ambiental Quercus:  as conhecidíssimas acácias australianas, principalmente a acácia-mimosa ou mimosa (Acáciadealbata) e a acácia-de-espigas (Acacialongifolia) que ocupam já milhares de hectares em Portugal, estão a ameaçar as espécies autóctones do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. A Quercus pede assim mais investimento no seu controlo e erradicação.

A chamada de atenção da associação ambiental realça que “o único parque nacional português está a perder a guerra contra as árvores invasoras de origem australiana” que deixam nos solos milhões de sementes por hectare e se mantêm viáveis durante décadas, prontas a germinar em qualquer altura, em especial após os incêndios.

Segundo a Quercus, a mimosa é uma das invasoras mais preocupantes em todo o mundo, especialmente em Portugal. Esta ocupa já mais de 1.000 hectares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, uma área que poderá ser maior, pois não há medições actualizadas.

“Para evitar danos ainda mais sérios na biodiversidade do Parque da Peneda-Gerês, é necessária a erradicação de novos focos de invasão e, acima de tudo, o controlo ou eliminação das populações de invasoras já estabelecidas”, argumenta esta associação de defesa do ambiente. A Quercus pede assim ao Estado que aumente o investimento financeiro para combater o domínio das espécies exóticas, já que, “actualmente, o investimento no controlo das invasoras lenhosas nas áreas protegidas é quase nulo”.

Esta associação defende ainda uma aposta na educação e sensibilização e a criação de instrumentos legais que impeçam a proliferação destas espécies, que produzem muito material combustível, contribuindo para os incêndios florestais. Por outro lado, o fogo estimula a germinação das sementes desta espécie que, depois de um incêndio, “invade rapidamente as áreas ardidas”, segundo os ambientalistas.

Fonte: http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2017/03/...parques-nacionais-em-perigo-alerta-a-quercus/_


----------



## DaniFR (28 Mar 2017 às 11:12)

*Insecto australiano usado para travar invasão das acácias *

Um minúsculo insecto australiano, com dois a três milímetros, foi utilizado pela primeira vez em 2015 para ajudar a controlar as acácias-de-espigas, e, este ano, espera-se a libertação de alguns milhares por toda a costa para lutar contra essa espécie invasora. A acácia-de-espigas, uma das espécies de acácias mais frequentes em Portugal, está presente um pouco por todo o território, principalmente no litoral do Centro e Norte, onde se alastrou face ao seu «grande poder de reprodução», chegando-se a contabilizar milhares de sementes por metro quadrado ao seu redor, afirmou a investigadora do Centro de Ecologia Funcional (CFE) da Universidade de Coimbra Elizabete Marchante. 

Diário de Coimbra


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mar 2017 às 20:14)

DaniFR disse:


> *Insecto australiano usado para travar invasão das acácias *
> 
> Um minúsculo insecto australiano, com dois a três milímetros, foi utilizado pela primeira vez em 2015 para ajudar a controlar as acácias-de-espigas, e, este ano, espera-se a libertação de alguns milhares por toda a costa para lutar contra essa espécie invasora. A acácia-de-espigas, uma das espécies de acácias mais frequentes em Portugal, está presente um pouco por todo o território, principalmente no litoral do Centro e Norte, onde se alastrou face ao seu «grande poder de reprodução», chegando-se a contabilizar milhares de sementes por metro quadrado ao seu redor, afirmou a investigadora do Centro de Ecologia Funcional (CFE) da Universidade de Coimbra Elizabete Marchante.
> 
> Diário de Coimbra



Bom, resta esperar que a introdução deste tal insecto não se torne também a longo prazo, num invasor, porque tal como as espécies vegetais, este insecto depois de se habituar ao seu novo habitat, poderá não se conseguir controlar com facilidade.
Esperemos que esta experiencia foi devidamente estudada.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2017 às 22:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bom, resta esperar que a introdução deste tal insecto não se torne também a longo prazo, num invasor, porque tal como as espécies vegetais, este insecto depois de se habituar ao seu novo habitat, poderá não se conseguir controlar com facilidade.
> Esperemos que esta experiencia foi devidamente estudada.



Foi devidamente estudada durante vários anos, para além de que o mesmo inseto já foi testado com sucesso na África do Sul onde a _Acacia longifolia_ também é invasora. Trata-se de inseto muito especifico, só consegue completar seu ciclo de vida em exemplares de _Acacia longifolia, _que é o seu único hospedeiro.

Este projeto já vai no seu 3º ano de implementação, já há alguns resultados que demonstram que o inseto se está a adaptar às nossas condições e a fazer galhas nas nossas malfadadas acácias.


----------



## frederico (31 Mar 2017 às 13:28)

O Governo esta a preparar uma nova legislacao sobre o eucalipto. Parece que os produtores contestam. Nao conheco os contornos da nova lei mas alguem do Governo esteve bem ao dizer que e possivel produzir mais ocupando menos area e que e necessario retirar o eucalipto de alguns terrenos.

"Se eu mandasse" o eucalipto seria considerado invasora e fora das exploracoes comerciais seria limitado o numero de arvores autorizadas por propriedade. As exploracoes comerciais deveriam ter um limite minimo de area. Uma medida desta natureza aumentaria muito a produtividade, pois estima-se que apenas um terco da area ocupada pelo eucalipto seja produtiva. Acabariam os pequenos produtores, que seriam obrigados a organizar-se em cooperativas, mas no fim ficariamos todos a ganhar pois o pais produziria mais com uma area de eucaliptal muito menor. E a area ardida seria muito reduzida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2017 às 12:05)

*Quercus alerta para descontrolo da praga da vespa asiática*

A Quercus alertou esta quinta-feira para o alastramento da vespa asiática para as cidades, incluindo Porto, situação que considera descontrolada e que causa um prejuízo anual de cinco milhões de euros ao país, devido às baixas na produção de mel.

Os ninhos da vespa asiática, segundo referiu o presidente da direção nacional da associação ambientalista Quercus, João Branco, são já "muitos milhares" em Portugal, e a espécie, cuja distribuição se encontrava restrita ao noroeste do país, tem alargado para outras zonas, estando já confirmada no Porto, em Coimbra, em Aveiro, na Guarda, em Leiria, em Santarém, em Castelo Branco e, em alguns casos pontuais, no Alentejo.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...trolo-da-praga-da-vespa-asiatica-6219055.html


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2017 às 13:24)

*Quer plantar eucaliptos? Pense duas vezes: pode dar multas de milhares de euros*
A proposta de lei do Governo português estipula a existência de sanções por parte do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas.

A plantação de eucaliptos está a assistir cada vez mais à imposição de limites. A mais recente proposta de lei do Governo na matéria, que estabelece que “não são permitidas as ações de arborização com espécies do género _eucaliptus_”, pode levar a multas de milhares de euros.

De acordo com o diploma, já entregue no Parlamento, caso não se cumpra aquilo que é determinado, as coimas por parte do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas podem variar entre 1.000 e 3.740,98 euros em caso de pessoas singulares, informa o “Jornal de Negócios”.

A sanção não se aplica em duas exceções: se “as ações de arborização com espécies do género _eucaliptus_” não se encontrarem em áreas não agrícolas e se elas forem fruto de projetos de compensação, relativos à eliminação de povoamentos de eucalipto de igual área, concretiza o matutino.

Recentemente, o Fórum para a Competitividade apresentou um estudo de um grupo de trabalho coordenado por alguns dos maiores grupos privados nacionais ligados à agricultura e à floresta que defende o “investimento na floresta, incluindo o eucalipto, de forma a reduzir as importações”. Além das visões diferentes do papel do eucalipto na floresta nacional, prevê-se um outro foco de conflito entre o Governo e os empresários privados do setor no que respeita ao papel das autarquias na definição e fiscalização das políticas para o setor florestal português.

“Há quem ache que pode haver eucalipto em todo o lado e há quem ache que o eucalipto é um demónio. (…) Não vamos permitir que a área de eucalipto aumente, mas há muito eucalipto onde não pode estar e há terrenos onde é possível produzir o dobro”, esclareceu, no mês passado, o ministro da Agricultura ao jornal “i”.
Fonte: Jornal Económico


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2017 às 13:51)

joralentejano disse:


> *Quer plantar eucaliptos? Pense duas vezes: pode dar multas de milhares de euros*
> A proposta de lei do Governo português estipula a existência de sanções por parte do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas.
> 
> A plantação de eucaliptos está a assistir cada vez mais à imposição de limites. A mais recente proposta de lei do Governo na matéria, que estabelece que “não são permitidas as ações de arborização com espécies do género _eucaliptus_”, pode levar a multas de milhares de euros.
> ...



Já tinha publicado esta noticia ontem em outro tópico, mas já agora deixo aqui reforçado o comentário que fiz à noticia.



MSantos disse:


> Tem sido gritante a substituição de áreas de pinhal por novas plantações de eucalipto aqui no Litoral Centro. Esta medida não terá qualquer resultado prático se não houver fiscalização apertada.



A grande maioria das plantações de eucalipto que estão a acontecer diariamente em Portugal são ilegais! É bom que se tenha noção disso!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2017 às 14:32)

MSantos disse:


> Já tinha publicado esta noticia ontem em outro tópico, mas já agora deixo aqui reforçado o comentário que fiz à noticia.
> 
> 
> 
> A grande maioria das plantações de eucalipto que estão a acontecer diariamente em Portugal são ilegais! É bom que se tenha noção disso!


Não tinha visto! 
Por muito que tentemos evitar a expansão do eucalipto, é impossível! No ano passado foi arrancado um eucaliptal junto à ribeira de Caia perto de Arronches, este ano já estão a crescer forte e feio novamente. À alguns anos também foi arrancado um em S. Tiago (perto de Portalegre) e quem passa por lá agora diz que nem parece que houve tal intervenção. Vendo estas coisas chegamos à conclusão que já é tarde.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Abr 2017 às 15:01)

Notem que não estou de longe nem de perto a defender os eucaliptos.


joralentejano disse:


> Não tinha visto!
> Por muito que tentemos evitar a expansão do eucalipto, é impossível! No ano passado foi arrancado um eucaliptal junto à ribeira de Caia perto de Arronches, este ano já estão a crescer forte e feio novamente. À alguns anos também foi arrancado um em S. Tiago (perto de Portalegre) e quem passa por lá agora diz que nem parece que houve tal intervenção. Vendo estas coisas chegamos à conclusão que já é tarde.


É a mesmíssima coisa com o pinheiro, são arvores que são machos e fêmeas, ou seja, as arvores tendo os dois géneros reproduzem-se muito rapidamente. Normalmente num jardim, as árvores são escolhidas a dedo, e ou se plantam apenas fêmeas ou apenas machos. Mas com os algumas árvores simplesmente não dá, é uma das razões para que normalmente não se plantem pinheiros em zonas urbanas.

Já em relação aos eucaliptos, eu não ouço ninguém dizer mal dos pinheiros-bravos, que são uma árvore indígena, mas normalmente, crescem em zonas costeiras. Aqui na zona de Oleiros, aquele gigantesco pinhal nem sequer lá deveria estar.

Em termos de material combustivo, não existe praticamente diferença entre pinheiro e eucalipto, tão perigoso é um como é o outro.

A benesse do pinheiro, é que regenera os solos, o eucalipto seca-os.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2017 às 20:25)

MSantos disse:


> A grande maioria das plantações de eucalipto que estão a acontecer diariamente em Portugal são ilegais! É bom que se tenha noção disso!



E essas mesmas plantações ilegais certamente irão continuar, se não houver fiscalização muito apertada, porque se não irá ficar tudo na mesma, excepto essas mesmas plantações que irão crescer a um ritmo crescente, porque o eucalipto gera retorno financeiro em poucos anos.


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2017 às 18:04)

Albifriorento disse:


> Notem que não estou de longe nem de perto a defender os eucaliptos.
> 
> É a mesmíssima coisa com o pinheiro, são arvores que são machos e fêmeas, ou seja, as arvores tendo os dois géneros reproduzem-se muito rapidamente. Normalmente num jardim, as árvores são escolhidas a dedo, e ou se plantam apenas fêmeas ou apenas machos. Mas com os algumas árvores simplesmente não dá, é uma das razões para que normalmente não se plantem pinheiros em zonas urbanas.
> 
> ...



A maioria das plantas são monóicas (possuem partes femininas e masculinas no mesmo exemplar) e não é por isso que deixam de ser plantadas em jardins.

Os pinheiros mansos até são bastante plantados em jardins, já os bravos não são muito, penso que a principal razão prende-se com o problema das lagartas processionárias.

Em relação aos grandes pinhais do Sul da Beira Baixa, é verdade o que referes, o pinheiro bravo foi levado para lá, principalmente na altura do estado novo e adaptou-se perfeitamente à região numa altura em que não havia praticamente nenhuma floresta nessa região, foi levado para lá para recuperar os solos, mas foi mal conduzido, ficando os territórios ao abandono e à mercê dos incêndios. O pinheiro-bravo é ainda mais inflamável que o eucalipto e o problema é que nessa região cresce em densidades absurdas sem condução, controlo ou silvicultura preventiva. Na minha opinião o que falta a esses pinhais é gestão, não se está a olhar para eles como uma oportunidade. A resinagem está a voltar, o interesse na madeira de pinho continua em alta (para pellets, postes ou paletes) uma melhor condução como sugere os Centro PINUS poderia minimizar o problema dos incêndios para além de criar empregos/riqueza na região.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Abr 2017 às 21:58)

mais inflamável duvido, já incêndios nos dois tipos de mata e no eucaliptal parece o inferno, criando um fenómeno chamado de tempestade de fogo


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2017 às 23:58)

camrov8 disse:


> mais inflamável duvido, já incêndios nos dois tipos de mata e no eucaliptal parece o inferno, criando um fenómeno chamado de tempestade de fogo



Não duvides! 


O pinheiro-bravo arde com muita intensidade e é facilmente inflamável. Estudos indicam que o eucalipto é menos suscetível ao fogo, só que o eucalipto apresenta um factor que o torna muito perigoso, que é a capacidade de produzir projeções/saltos que vão causar focos de incêndio secundários, que tornam o combate muito perigoso e aumentam a área ardida. Mas eu não sou um especialista (nem pouco mais ou menos) em comportamento do fogo, apenas transmito o que li.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Abr 2017 às 17:04)

*Quercus deteta quatro casos de vespa asiática no distrito de Castelo Branco*
19/4/2017, 11:45
A associação ambientalista Quercus alertou esta quart-feira para o aparecimento da vespa asiática no distrito de Castelo Branco, com a deteção de quatro casos este ano.

Partilhe





*Autor*

 
A associação ambientalista Quercus alertou esta quarta-feira para o aparecimento da vespa asiática no distrito de Castelo Branco, com a deteção de quatro casos este ano.

“Foram detetados quatro casos no distrito: em Escalos de Cima e em Alcains (concelho de Castelo Branco), outro em Perais (Vila Velha de Ródão) e um na Covilhã”, afirmou à agência Lusa Samuel Infante, da Quercus.


O ambientalista recorda que no ano passado apenas tinha sido detetado um caso no norte do distrito de Castelo Branco e junto ao distrito da Guarda.

Adianta que a vespa asiática está a alastrar por todo o território nacional: “Há uma progressão da espécie e está claramente a avançar pela costa e pelo interior”.

Samuel Infante realça a importância de as pessoas, não só os apicultores, mas todos, estarem atentos a este fenómeno e sublinha que na página da Quercus estão disponíveis folhetos que permitem distinguir a vespa asiática da vespa europeia, espécie autóctone.

“É muito importante tomar medidas preventivas e as pessoas devem estar atentas e denunciarem estas situações, junto das câmaras municipais, juntas de freguesia ou da proteção civil”, disse.

As pessoas podem também comunicar a existência destes ninhos através dos ‘sites’ de associações de conservação da natureza, das autarquias e juntas de freguesia ou da linha de apoio SOS Ambiente (808 200 520).

O ambientalista alerta ainda para o perigo que representam, visto tratar-se de uma espécie muito agressiva, que é predador de outras espécies de vespas e de abelhas e que provoca inúmeros prejuízos não só à apicultura como também ao nível da polinização das árvores de fruto e legumes.
http://observador.pt/2017/04/19/que...vespa-asiatica-no-distrito-de-castelo-branco/


----------



## camrov8 (27 Abr 2017 às 22:45)

MSantos disse:


> Não duvides!
> 
> 
> O pinheiro-bravo arde com muita intensidade e é facilmente inflamável. Estudos indicam que o eucalipto é menos suscetível ao fogo, só que o eucalipto apresenta um factor que o torna muito perigoso, que é a capacidade de produzir projeções/saltos que vão causar focos de incêndio secundários, que tornam o combate muito perigoso e aumentam a área ardida. Mas eu não sou um especialista (nem pouco mais ou menos) em comportamento do fogo, apenas transmito o que li.


 Não discuto a casca do pinheiro protege-o do fogo e do que efectivamente ambas necessitam do fogo para o seu ciclo biológico


----------



## MSantos (27 Abr 2017 às 23:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Quercus deteta quatro casos de vespa asiática no distrito de Castelo Branco*
> 19/4/2017, 11:45
> A associação ambientalista Quercus alertou esta quart-feira para o aparecimento da vespa asiática no distrito de Castelo Branco, com a deteção de quatro casos este ano.
> 
> ...



Parece ser uma guerra cada vez mais perdida...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2017 às 15:37)

Dois escaravelhos das palmeiras hoje no meu quintal, a sorte é que não tenho palmeiras mas aqui em Arronches já vão estando todas despachadas. Depressa os matei, gosto bastante de palmeiras, é pena estes bichos estarem a matá-las todas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mai 2017 às 16:46)

Pois quanto á palmeiras não á muito a fazer, esse escaravelho diria que já dizimou centenas de palmeiras pelo nosso país fora, e creio que daqui a pouco tempo deve-se estar á acabar o seu alimento, também já vi tamareiras, já bem grandes já mortas. 
É uma boa oportunidade para se plantar espécies autóctones no local das palmeiras mortas.
O seu tratamento químico não em 100% eficaz e é algo dispendioso, e creio que foi por aí também que não se consegui controlar esta praga, e pelos vistos com a vespa asiática, está a acontecer o mesmo.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Mai 2017 às 20:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Dois escaravelhos das palmeiras hoje no meu quintal, a sorte é que não tenho palmeiras mas aqui em Arronches já vão estando todas despachadas. Depressa os matei, gosto bastante de palmeiras, é pena estes bichos estarem a matá-las todas.


Offtopic 
Se isto fosse noutro país / continente comíamos o escaravelho e adeus praga ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2017 às 21:16)

*Gémeas biólogas contra as invasoras*
Elizabete e Hélia Marchante ousaram desafiar os receios europeus e há ano e meio introduziram em Portugal um inseto de origem australiana para controlo natural da acácia-de-espiga, uma das espécies invasoras mais problemáticas do país. Os resultados são promissores e as cientistas já estudam em laboratório mais dois organismos para controlo das mimosas e das acácias-austrália.
25/05/2017






Hélia e Elizabete Marchante, gémeas, ambas biólogas, com linhas de investigação complementares, trabalham juntas há 16 anos. «Uma parceria superfeliz», dizem.

Eram ainda bem pequenas quando exploravam os campos, procuravam identificar plantas e perguntavam uma à outra: «Já imaginaste se pudéssemos fazer isto toda a vida e ainda nos pagassem para isso?» A resposta chegaria anos mais tarde.

Elizabete e Hélia Marchante são irmãs gémeas, biólogas, cientistas e investigadoras responsáveis pelo desenvolvimento de um projeto pioneiro na Europa continental de implementação de um organismo de controlo natural de combate à acácia-de-espigas.

Esta é uma espécie exótica invasora, responsável por grandes alterações nos ecossistemas dunares, como a Reserva Natural das Dunas de São Jacinto ou o Parque Natural do Litoral Norte, áreas de produção florestal, margens de alguns rios mais a sul e que se encontra dispersa um pouco por todo o litoral, sobretudo no Norte e Centro do país.


http://www.noticiasmagazine.pt/2017/gemeas-biologas/

Excelente reportagem, e mais uma vez 2 portuguesas a investigar a luta biológica contra uma das grandes invasoras que tanto tem alastrado pleo nosso país fora.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2017 às 00:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Gémeas biólogas contra as invasoras*
> Elizabete e Hélia Marchante ousaram desafiar os receios europeus e há ano e meio introduziram em Portugal um inseto de origem australiana para controlo natural da acácia-de-espiga, uma das espécies invasoras mais problemáticas do país. Os resultados são promissores e as cientistas já estudam em laboratório mais dois organismos para controlo das mimosas e das acácias-austrália.
> 25/05/2017
> 
> ...



São também responsáveis entre outros projetos, pelo projeto de mapeamento de espécies invasoras através de uma app que pode ser instalada no telemóvel.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Jun 2017 às 23:35)

Os Jacintos-de-Água voltam a invadir o leito abandonado do rio Mondego, conhecido por rio Velho, mesmo depois da grande limpeza feita no ano passado. Dizem que uma das possíveis soluções seria abrir as comportas da estação de bombagem do Foja, por forma a deixar entrar as marés e assim a água salgada fazer o seu trabalho. 





Foto de Jorge Camarneiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2017 às 19:50)

DaniFR disse:


> Os Jacintos-de-Água voltam a invadir o leito abandonado do rio Mondego, conhecido por rio Velho, mesmo depois da grande limpeza feita no ano passado. Dizem que uma das possíveis soluções seria abrir as comportas da estação de bombagem do Foja, por forma a deixar entrar as marés e assim a água salgada fazer o seu trabalho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem que enorme manto dos jacintos de água, o rio está completamente obstruído.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2017 às 10:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bem que enorme manto dos jacintos de água, o rio está completamente obstruído.



O Rio Sorraia está numa situação parecida em alguns troços entre Coruche e Benavente... São uma lástima imagens como estas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2017 às 21:28)

*Vespa velutina em Ferreira do Zêzere*

A Associação de Apicultores do Centro de Portugal informa que a vespa asiática ou velutina já chegou a Ferreira do Zêzere. Tenha cuidado. Não se aproxime de ninhos e avise as autoridades.
..."informo que em Ferreira do Zêzere, já temos vespa velutina em muita quantidade, confirmo e valido este assunto com conhecimento e formação nesta área, Certo que até aqui só tínhamos a vespa cravro autóctone que em tempos foi notícia como sendo velutina, dando origem a desmentidos. Agora a situação é bem diferente, hoje avistei em Águas Belas muitas vespas velutina no ar em voo a apanhar abelhas, coloquei armadilhas e em duas horas apanhei 30 vespas velutina algumas mães e obreiras.

Como é do conhecimento geral esta invasora causa muitos estragos não só aos apicultores mas também ao ambiente e população, por se alimentar de todos os polinizadores e sem polinizadores não temos alimentos.
De salientar o perigo de se aproximarem dos ninhos, o ataque desta vespa pode causar morte em pessoas e animais."

Ildebrando Ferreira
Técnico apícola

Presidente da Direcção da Associação dos Apicultores do Centro de Portugal

http://regiaodozezere.blogspot.pt/2017/08/vespa-velutina-em-ferreira-do-zezere.html?m=1

Estamos agora numa época propícia á mortandade de abelhas, devido á varroa, e agora tembém chegou a vez de os apicultores da zona centro se preocuparem também em controlar a vespa asiática, bem como na detecção dos seus ninhos.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Set 2017 às 10:38)




----------



## Micael Gonçalves (19 Set 2017 às 18:59)

DaniFR disse:


>



Yeep, eu notei. já nem se vê a água estando coberta de verde por completo. Só limpar com a máquina não vai bastar como se tem visto, seria preciso vigia diária durante todo o ciclo de reprodução da espécie (intervenção de fundo mencionada?), não sei se há valas secundárias afectadas.. mas gastar dinheiro para ter o rio limpo por um mês do ano também não faz sentido.


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2017 às 19:28)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> Yeep, eu notei. já nem se vê a água estando coberta de verde por completo. Só limpar com a máquina não vai bastar como se tem visto, seria preciso vigia diária durante todo o ciclo de reprodução da espécie (intervenção de fundo mencionada?), não sei se há valas secundárias afectadas.. mas gastar dinheiro para ter o rio limpo por um mês do ano também não faz sentido.



Erradicar a espécie é impossível, vai -se fazendo o controlo na medida do possível (e mesmo assim sai caro).


----------



## DaniFR (24 Out 2017 às 22:23)




----------



## Micael Gonçalves (28 Out 2017 às 22:23)

DaniFR disse:


>


Hoje vi em Mira a mesma situação, no que me pareceu, ser a ria de Aveiro.
Nem sei o que mais pode acontecer a esta zona


----------



## DaniFR (28 Out 2017 às 22:50)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> Hoje vi em Mira a mesma situação, no que me pareceu, ser a ria de Aveiro.
> Nem sei o que mais pode acontecer a esta zona


Em Agosto, na barrinha de Mira haviam alguns jacintos-de-água junto às margem e alguns a secar na zona do jardim, provavelmente retirados por pescadores ou pelos concessionários das gaivotas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

*Vespa Asiática chegou a Fazendas de Almeirim*

Um ninho de Vespas Asiática, conhecida também como Vespa Velutina, foi encontrado recentemente em Fazendas de Almeirim. A proprietária da casa onde apareceu o ninho contactou os Bombeiros Voluntários de Almeirim para fazer a remoção do ninho.

Esteve bastante tempo limitada às regiões Norte e Centro do país. No entanto, os dramáticos incêndios deste Verão devem ter acelerado a descida das vespas mais para Sul, uma vez que a opção pelo Norte seria menos provável.

http://www.almeirinense.com/2017/11/02/vespa-asiatica-chegou-a-fazendas-de-almeirim/


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2017 às 20:34)

Um "belo" relato de como é o nosso país, com o "jogo do empurra"


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2017 às 19:14)

*Vila Verde. Apicultores eliminaram três ninhos de vespa-asiática com fórmula “mágica”*





Três ninhos de vespa (asiática) descobertos na freguesia de Aboim da Nóbrega foram hoje furados e implementados com uma mistura biológica que, uma vez embebida no ninho, acaba por matar as vespas, sem ser necessário o recurso a fogo, método tradicional no combate à vespa-asiática.

A ação foi feita por dois habitantes da freguesia, apicultores, com recurso a um carro-grua da Câmara de Vila Verde, devido à altura elevada em que os ninhos se encontram (mais de 20 metros), fato de apicultor para proteção e a fórmula “mágica” que foi desenvolvida por um dos apicultores intervenientes.

Ao V, José Carlos Nunes, natural de Bragança e que conjuga a apicultura com a profissão de agente da PSP na cidade do Porto, explicou que o método utilizado para eliminar as vespas passa por embeber uma mistura de vários ingredientes misturados com inceticidas biológicos em algumas tiras de esfregona, colocando-as depois num arame preso (espécie de anzol) a um tubo, com o qual furam os ninhos, deixando as tiras de esfregona embebidas em inceticida dentro do ninho.

https://vilaverde.net/2017/11/08/vi...-ninhos-de-vespa-asiatica-com-formula-magica/


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2017 às 20:33)




----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2017 às 15:08)

*Galiza regista primeira morte na sequência ataque de vespa asiática~*

Um residente em Porriño, província de Pontevedra, foi a primeira pessoa a morrer na sequência de um ataque de vespa asiática na Galiza, onde só este ano foram destruídos 19.200 ninhos daquela espécie, disse esta quarta-feira fonte do governo regional.

O caso ocorreu, na terça-feira, cerca das 16:00, quando um homem de 54 anos foi cortar uma macieira e, não se tendo percebido do ninho de vespa asiática, foi atacado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2017 às 19:52)




----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 15:14)

Jacintos-de-água invadem o rio Cávado.
O infestação ocorre de Barcelos até à foz do Cávado em Esposende.
Distrito de Braga - Portugal


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2018 às 18:19)

*PSD de Caminha diz que se cometeu "grave crime ambiental" na Serra D`Arga*

O PSD/Caminha acusou hoje a Câmara local e o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF) de "grave crime ambiental" na Serra d`Arga, pelo uso de um herbicida que contém glifosato no combate a uma espécie invasora.

Em declarações à Lusa, o deputado do PSD na assembleia Municipal de Caminha João Lages deu nota da utilização, "no início do verão, do herbicida Roundup, cuja substância ativa é o glifosato, em mais de 500 hectares da Serra d`Arga, com a conivência e aval do executivo da Câmara Municipal de Caminha e do ICNF".

Disse que o produto foi aplicado para eliminar uma espécie invasora, a hakea sericea - conhecida como háquea-espinhosa - "que se reproduz com maior rapidez com os fogos florestais" e acrescentou "existirem outras formas de combater sem recurso a este herbicida".

"Aplicar aquele produto numa mancha florestal desta dimensão é um autêntico crime com efeitos nos lençóis de água, na flora, na fauna e no ser humano através da disseminação de partículas no ar que nós absorvemos", referiu.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/politic...grave-crime-ambiental-na-serra-darga_n1047954

Mesmo tratando-se de uma invasora, o glisosato, acaba por destruir todo onde foi aplicado, e ainda por cima foram "só" 500 hectares, isto é uma verdadeira loucura, enfim só mesmo em Portugal, que ainda por cima já é um dos países onde se usa muitos herbicidas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2018 às 10:01)

Um dos primeiros ninhos detectados no distrito de Santarém, nomeadamente no concelho de Torres Novas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2018 às 21:26)

*Proteção Civil cobra a munícipes pela destruição de ninhos de vespa-asiática






*
Há serviços municipais da Proteção Civil a cobrarem à população pela destruição dos ninhos de Vespa velutina. O alerta foi feito ao i pela Quercus – Associação Nacional de Conservação da Natureza, que diz ter conhecimento não de um, mas de vários casos em que isso se verificou.

“É preocupante. Sabemos que há pessoas que estão a ligar para os municípios porque encontram ninhos de Vespa velutina e a resposta que recebem de alguns é que para irem retirar os ninhos é necessário o pagamento de 60 euros de deslocação, mais outro valor por hora. Há uma demissão total do Estado, que mostra no fundo admitir ter perdido a guerra contra a Vespa velutina e já nem quer saber do assunto”, denuncia ao i João Branco, presidente da Quercus.

Como resultado, “as pessoas acabam por não tirar os ninhos para não gastarem dinheiro” ou, nos casos em que o ninho encontrado está nas fachadas das casas e coloca em causa a segurança dos moradores, “as pessoas removem elas próprias os ninhos, com todos os riscos que isso acarreta, tanto para elas como para os vizinhos”, avisa João Branco.

Isso foi o que aconteceu, por exemplo, com um morador de Gondomar. Depois de ter contactado a autarquia para pedir a remoção, recusou pagar o valor pedido e acabou por remover o ninho, com um jato de água, durante o dia – um erro, porque “esta operação tem de ser feita à noite pois, durante o dia, as vespas não estão todas no ninho”, como nota João Branco. Depois, a pessoa colocou um balde de lixívia por baixo do local onde o ninho estava, e o ninho, como conta ao i o responsável da Quercus, “por sorte”, caiu dentro do balde.

Mas há ainda outro perigo adicional em cima da mesa: é que, quando são as pessoas a retirar os ninhos, não há confirmação de que o ninho removido é realmente de vespa-asiática, o que acaba por ter “influência direta na vigilância e no combate à própria vespa-asiática”, uma vez que não é feita a devida monitorização oficial que permita uma perceção real da propagação desta espécie invasora no país, que representa uma ameaça não só para a biodiversidade como também para a agricultura. “Têm de ser os organismos competentes a retirar os ninhos, para depois produzirem estatística”, defende João Branco.

https://ionline.sapo.pt/620735?source=social

Acho que esta notícia, nem merece comentários, pois acho que cabe a todos nós estarmos unidos, para tentar ao máximo controlar a vespa asiática, e as nossas entidades públicas responsáveis, em vez de darem o exemplo, fazem completamente o contrário.


----------



## Thomar (14 Ago 2018 às 13:11)

*NOVO MOSQUITO INVASOR ENCONTRADO NAS ASTÚRIAS NÃO FOI DETETADO EM PORTUGAL*
14 ago 2018 12:02
N.N./Lusa


Portugal não detetou a presença do mosquito da espécie invasora de origem asiática 'Aedes japonicus', encontrada recentemente em Espanha, disse hoje a coordenadora da Rede de Vigilância de Vetores, referindo estar sempre atenta a novas espécies.

O 'Aedes japonicus’ "ainda não foi detetado em Portugal", avançou Maria João Alves à agência Lusa, depois de, a 01 de agosto, responsáveis do programa Mosquito Alert, em Espanha, terem identificado, pela primeira vez, aquele mosquito, nas Astúrias.

"Depois da primeira identificação em França em 2000, tem sido identificado apenas no Europa central e agora no norte de Espanha", referiu a investigadora do Centro de Estudos de Vetores e Doenças Infecciosas do Instituto Nacional de Saúde Doutor Ricardo Jorge.

A entidade recebeu "a informação da deteção de 'Aedes japonicus' nas Astúrias" já que, explicou, os países europeus com vigilância de vetores (seres que transmitem doenças), grupo que inclui os mosquitos, estão reunidos em várias redes e comunicam entre si e com o Centro Europeu de Prevenção e Controlo de Doenças (ECDC).

*Mudanças do clima entre as causas*
No âmbito da atividade de vigilância da Rede de Vigilância de Vetores (REVIVE), em 2017, foram feitas capturas em 216 concelhos de Portugal e vigiados cinco aeroportos, um aeródromo e 12 portos, de acordo com o preconizado no Regulamento Sanitário Internacional.

Maria João Alves apontou que as mudanças do clima "são sem dúvida importantes para os vetores, mas o fator mais associado às novas introduções são o movimento de pessoas e bens e as atividades comerciais associadas".

Assim, "a vigilância é feita em contínuo numa distribuição geográfica ampla" e, quando é detetada uma nova espécie, "devem ser realizados estudos das condições ambientais (clima é uma delas) para a instalação desse vetor no local e implementadas medidas de mitigação", especificou.

Sublinhando que no REVIVE é dada atenção a qualquer nova espécie identificada, Maria João Alves afirmou que o ‘Aedes japonicus’ nunca foi detetado em Portugal, mas duas outras espécies invasoras foram encontradas, o 'Aedes aegypti' na Madeira, desde pelo menos 2005, a que se juntaram alguns espécimes de 'Aedes albopictus', identificados pela primeira vez no norte, em setembro do ano passado.

*Espécie com origem asiática*
O mosquito agora detetado nas Astúrias, apontou a investigadora, "é uma espécie com origem asiática adaptada a climas moderados, mas por, exemplo, não sobrevive em criadouros naturais (charcos, pneus, buracos nas árvores) em que a temperatura suba aos 30ºC" (graus centígrados).

"Aparentemente tem pouca capacidade de transmissão de agentes infecciosos (provado apenas em experiências laboratoriais que pode transmitir alguns vírus)", acrescentou.

Quanto às duas espécies já encontradas em Portugal, "são invasivas e com capacidade vetorial", ou seja, "podem transmitir vírus como dengue, 'zika' e 'chikungunya'", mas para que haja transmissão é necessária a conjugação de vários fatores como uma grande densidade dos mosquitos, a presença dos vírus, por exemplo, na forma de casos humanos de importação, a presença de pessoas suscetíveis à infeção e a existência de fatores ambientais favoráveis, salientou a coordenadora da REVIVE.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2018 às 21:36)

Hoje ao final do dia, durante uma caminhada, encontrei na berma da estrada, alertado pelo barulho, e ao olhar para o chão vejo uma vespa asiática a predar(comer) uma espécie de gafanhoto.


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2018 às 09:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje ao final do dia, durante uma caminhada, encontrei na berma da estrada, alertado pelo barulho, e ao olhar para o chão vejo uma vespa asiática a predar(comer) uma espécie de gafanhoto.



Eu ainda não vi nenhum exemplar dessa maldita espécie de vespa, nem em Leiria nem na minha pequena quinta em Benavente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2018 às 11:14)

MSantos disse:


> Eu ainda não vi nenhum exemplar dessa maldita espécie de vespa, nem em Leiria nem na minha pequena quinta em Benavente.



Eu por acaso foi a 1ª vez que uma vespa asiática assim tão perto, até olhei várias vezes para confirmar se era mesmo, ela apanhou esta espécie de gafanhoto ainda em voo, pois quando olhei já estavam os 2 no chão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 18:01)

*Vespas asiáticas deixam copas e constroem ninhos nos troncos de árvores*

*



*

É a novidade deste ano no que diz respeito à vespa-velutina, vulgo vespa asiática, que parece ter deixado a exclusividade dos ninhos principais na copa das árvores, passando a construir em buracos nos troncos, já perto das raízes.

A situação foi reportada esta tarde, em Aboim da Nóbrega, concelho de Vila Verde, onde estas vespas têm dizimado colmeiras inteiras. Três voluntários apicultores procediam à eliminação de ninhos com recurso a métodos caseiros quando encontraram um exemplar enfiado num tronco seco de uma árvore.

https://semanariov.pt/2018/09/25/ve...as-e-constroem-ninhos-nos-troncos-de-arvores/

Mais uma espécie invasora, que por muitos ninhos que se destruem, infelizmente vamos ter de saber conviver com esta praga.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 23:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Vespas asiáticas deixam copas e constroem ninhos nos troncos de árvores*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Isto não é de agora... já há uns três anos destruí um ninho num buraco nas raízes de um eucalipto num jardim aqui do Porto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2018 às 12:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Isto não é de agora... já há uns três anos destruí um ninho num buraco nas raízes de um eucalipto num jardim aqui do Porto.



Sim, claro que já não é de agora, mas assim de certo modo até é melhor para se acabar com o seu ninho, pois lá no alto das árvores, só é possivel com o auxílio de gruas, o que nem sempre é respondido com prontidão, devido a toda a logística envolvida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2018 às 20:26)

*NINHOS E PICADAS DE VESPA ASIÁTICA AUMENTARAM*

*



*
A tempestade Leslie que afetou Montemor-o-Velho na noite de sábado levou a uma proliferação de ninhos de vespas asiáticas no concelho e a um consequente aumento das picadas em pessoas.

Os ninhos caíram das árvores com a tempestade e cada ninho desses pode dar origem a 100 novos ninhos, explicou o presidente da Câmara de Montemor-o-Velho, Emílio Torrão que acrescenta que se está a assistir a uma infestação de vespa asiática que não tem predador.

https://www.abola.pt/Mundos/Noticia...MxK8g654Mu4wNZB5qAN9LxLLhNbD26t_9L4PpB77gZUL4

Já era de prever que isto pudesse acontecer, pois foram centenas de árvores dizimadas, pelos ventos fortes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2018 às 09:50)

*Monstro à porta!*
Publicado em 27/12/2018por abelhasdoagreste

Por estes dias vi em Torres Novas a apenas alguns Km do meu apiário mais Norte o 1º ninho de velutina. Horas depois a notícia de que estão aqui ao lado no Ramalhal e também sem vontade de Invernar, a comerem abelhas como se fosse Primavera.

É a confirmação de que o monstro está à porta.

2019 será o último ano de sossego. E em 2020 ou haverá no mercado uma feromona capaz de as controlar eficazmente, ou em 2021 terei o meu modo de sustento ameaçado de uma forma muito muito séria.

Uma série de questões se levantam;

1 – Ajudará o suficiente juntar no verão as abelhas em Mega Apiários para fácil alimentação, colocação de harpas e diminuição da predação?

2 – Conseguirei ter producção de outono, de pólen e mel?

3 – Conseguirei repôr efetivo suficiente e continuar a ter vendas?

4 – Continuarei a ser rentável??

Estas 4 questões só poderão ser respondidas pelo tempo e com a pressão da velutina. Sinceramente não sei, e não há para onde fugir nem como tapar o sol com a peneira. Vespas/monstro está à porta! E não há altitude para migrar, não vale a pena ir fugindo para Sul, pois em 5 anitos estará lá também.

https://abelhasdoagreste.wordpress....iZhEMIQeQCCpWT5418KZAuj7QBhf4NlUMaKJZtrWDlas0

Esta vai ser uma dura batalha que todos os apicultores vão ter de enfrentar daqui para a frente, eu como pequeno apicultor, e como prenda de natal, "recebi" uma colmeia vazia, isto onde sempre habitou um enxame forte no último ano e meio, e que até produziu mel, acima da média neste verão.
Já falei com outro apicultor mais experiente do que eu, até ele ficou admirado pois não existe explicação aparente, mas pronto há que "arregaçar as mangas", e ir á luta, e continuar a trabalhar todos os dias, até para proteger esta espécie que é tão importante para todo o ser humano.
Já ouvi dizer que a alguns apicultores tem perdido mais de 10 colmeias na última temporada, e ainda não veio o frio do Inverno, e agora estamos numa época de muito trabalho, com a floração de nespereira, eucalipto e tojo, todas na força máxima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2018 às 09:32)

*Homem morre atacado por vespas asiáticas em Vila Verde*

Um homem morreu atacado por um enxame de vespas asiáticas, que se encontravam numa árvore que estava a cortar na sua propriedade, em Vila Verde, Braga.

António Manuel da Costa Macedo, de 47 anos, teve morte quase imediata, cerca de três minutos depois de ter sido picado. Foi surpreendido pelo enxame saído da árvore que cortava, no seu terreno, na localidade de Dossãos, perto do centro de Vila Verde.

O ataque das vespas asiáticas ocorreu na quarta-feira, mas a causa da morte só foi conhecida esta sexta-feira durante a sua autópsia, no Gabinete Médico-Legal e Forense do Cávado, em Braga.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...iS0nr2MDAx8L39afEFUeVRWNc_RRKOA8VTFgklQkbIYoY

Infelizmente é de lamentar mais uma morte, causada pelas vespas asiáticas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2019 às 11:45)

*Vem aí uma cápsula criada em Braga que extermina a vespa asiática*

*



*

A vespa velutina (asiática) continua afetar a atividade apícola, aumentado o custo de produção e reduzindo a produção de mel, colocando ainda em risco e em sobressalto as populações, sem que se conheçam ainda soluções viáveis para o controle da praga que chegou a Portugal em 2011. No entanto, uma nova esperança para apicultores pode surgir durante o ano de 2020, através de um projeto – ARMA4VESPA – que pretende desenvolver armadilhas seletivas para a eliminação daquela espécie.

O projeto, financiado pelo Programa Apícola Nacional do Instituto de Financiamento de Agricultura e Pescas, I.P. (IFAP), está a ser liderado pelo Laboratório Ibérico de Nanotecnologia (INL) em parceria com a TECMINHO – Associação Universidade – Empresa para o Desenvolvimento, a Federação Nacional de Apicultores (FNAP) e a Associação de Apicultores do Cávado e do Ave (APICAVE), num investimento de 149.845,00 euros.

O Semanário V esteve à conversa com Miguel Ângelo Cerqueira, investigador do INL e coordenador científico deste projeto com epicentro em Braga, que nos explicou que os avanços têm sido satisfatórios, com resultados finais a poderem ser conhecidos já no ano de 2020. Segundo o investigador, este projeto nasce na sequência de um desafio lançado ao INL por parte da APICAVE, e tem como objetivo desenvolver um método seletivo de auto-destruição, em que as próprias vespas levarão para os ninhos um isco que resultará na sua eliminação.

https://www.agrozapp.pt/noticias/Im...riada-em-braga-que-extermina-a-vespa-asiatica

Esta nova invenção para tentar combater a vespa asiática, poderá ser uma "luz ao fundo do túnel".


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2019 às 12:36)

lreis disse:


> Tenho a sensação que o panorama geral destes pequenos seres alados é de franco crescimento por todo o lado. Lisboa que se cuide porque com o Monsanto aqui ao pé vai ter muito ninho para destruir, isto para não falar de outros "jardins das Conchas" que pululam por todo o lado. O pessoal da Apicultura vai ter que se habituar a este gamechanger ou então mudar de profissão, infelizmente



A invasão das vespas velutinas tem vindo a expandir-se para Sul e para o Interior. Mas dá a ideia que a progressão tem abrandando de ritmo nos últimos anos,  talvez devido ao facto das vespas estarem agora a entrar em zonas de clima mais seco e menos parecido com o clima da região de onde têm origem. Há até quem defenda que dificilmente as vespas passarão muito para além do rio Tejo, por não terem mecanismos de adaptação ao clima seco. Eu acho que as vespas vão chegar ao Algarve mas provavelmente não conseguirão conquistar o Alentejo interior, ou se o fizerem será a um ritmo muito mais lento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2019 às 12:41)

MSantos disse:


> A invasão das vespas velutinas tem vindo a expandir-se para Sul e para o Interior. Mas dá a ideia que a progressão tem abrandando de ritmo nos últimos anos,  talvez devido ao facto das vespas estarem agora a entrar em zonas de clima mais seco e menos parecido com o clima da região de onde têm origem. Há até quem defenda que dificilmente as vespas passarão muito para além do rio Tejo, por não terem mecanismos de adaptação ao clima seco. Eu acho que as vespas vão chegar ao Algarve mas provavelmente não conseguirão conquistar o Alentejo interior, ou se o fizerem será a um ritmo muito mais lento.



Pois já tive várias conversas com outros apicultores e todos partilham da mesma opinião, em que a vespa asiática, não aguenta com facilidade este calor, quase a rondar os 40ºC, e então ou ela se adapata com o passar do tempo, ou não irá ter uma vida fácil.
Agora é que "soaram" todos os alarmes por assim dizer, porque foi detectado o 1º ninho na cidade de Lisboa, no parque das conchas.


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2019 às 14:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois já tive várias conversas com outros apicultores e todos partilham da mesma opinião, em que a vespa asiática, não aguenta com facilidade este calor, quase a rondar os 40ºC, e então ou ela se adapata com o passar do tempo, ou não irá ter uma vida fácil.
> Agora é que "soaram" todos os alarmes por assim dizer, porque foi detectado o 1º ninho na cidade de Lisboa, no parque das conchas.



Infelizmente só quando as coisas chegam a Lisboa é que se começa a dar atenção e mediatismo ao problema. 

Estive a fazer uma pesquisa rápida e vi que também já há alguns registos de ninhos no Alto Alentejo o que faz pensar que se calhar elas aguentam melhor o calor do que se pensava.


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2021 às 11:10)

Geadas e _Oxalis pes-caprae_ não são bons amigos... Minha casa agora:


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2021 às 11:13)

Pek disse:


> Geadas e _Oxalis pes-caprae_ não são bons amigos... Minha casa agora:



Por aqui o cenário é igual, sendo a oxalis, originários de páises quentes, não tolera vários dias de geadas fortes, lá se foi uma importante fonte de pólen para as abelhas, que seria crucial, para este arranque das colmeias, depois da época fria.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2021 às 11:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui o cenário é igual, sendo a oxalis, originários de páises quentes, não tolera vários dias de geadas fortes, lá se foi uma importante fonte de pólen para as abelhas, que seria crucial, para este arranque das colmeias, depois da época fria.



Trata-se de uma espécie invasora que não deve ser incentivada... Eventuais pontos positivos da espécie não suplantam este facto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2021 às 11:56)

MSantos disse:


> Trata-se de uma espécie invasora que não deve ser incentivada... Eventuais pontos positivos da espécie não suplantam este facto.



Claro, que sim, eu sei que é uma espécie invasora, e como agricultor, sei bem o quanto ela é invasiva, e o que é dificil de erradicar, sim, neste caso foi um aspecto possitivo, sem dúvida alguma.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Nov 2021 às 22:47)

Existe alguma distância "máxima" da zona onde se avistam vespas velutinas até ao ninho?

Já há uns anos (não sei precisar, talvez 4?) avistei aqui no jardim umas poucas vespas e depois até uma dentro de casa. Verificou-se e havia um ninho numa nogueira no quintal, que foi posteriormente incinerado pela CMO. Entretanto deixei de ver mas ultimamente começaram a aparecer por aqui mais exemplares mas não consigo detectar onde possa estar o ninho...


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2021 às 11:29)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Existe alguma distância "máxima" da zona onde se avistam vespas velutinas até ao ninho?
> 
> Já há uns anos (não sei precisar, talvez 4?) avistei aqui no jardim umas poucas vespas e depois até uma dentro de casa. Verificou-se e havia um ninho numa nogueira no quintal, que foi posteriormente incinerado pela CMO. Entretanto deixei de ver mas ultimamente começaram a aparecer por aqui mais exemplares mas não consigo detectar onde possa estar o ninho...



A ideia que tenho é que se podem afastar umas centenas de metros do ninho, mas provavelmente o ninho não estará muito longe.


----------

